# Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams kann Kritik an Episode 8 nicht ernst nehmen



## Darkmoon76 (18. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams kann Kritik an Episode 8 nicht ernst nehmen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur J.J. Abrams kann Kritik an Episode 8 nicht ernst nehmen*


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

nach dem was man so alles gelesen hat, grade von den peinlichen "Männerechtler"
das kenn niemand ernst nehmen der 5 Gehirnzellen hat


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2018)

Passt schon so, die Aufschreienden sind eh in den meisten Fällen die Minderheit, daher seh ich es wie J.J. Abrams


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Mir ist es egal, ob da Frauen oder Männer eine tragende Rolle spielen, ich fand den Film in vielen Punkten einfach nur schrecklich.
Leia fliegt wie Mary Poppins durch das All
Waffen die eine ballistische Flugbahn haben im All? Äh... WAT?
Ein Plan den die Führung vor der Crew bis kurz vor Schluß versteckt hält?
Ein Planet der einfach so spontan irgendwie da ist und das Imperium den ignoriert?
Das Mädel das irgendwie so erzwungen als romantischer Partner für Fynn eingeführt wird?
Die Bomber mit den Bombern am Anfang war auch... seltsam
Yoda der auf einmal auftaucht und mit Blitzen um sich schleudert und den Baum da abbrennt?
Fynn der immer noch nichts irgendwie relevantes beigetragen hat in der Story
Phasma die nur fünf Sekunden auftaucht und dann im Feuer verschwindet...
Snoke der einfach mal so stirbt und man immer noch null über ihn weiß?
Was ist mit R2D2 gewesen?
Luke hätte viel mehr Potential gehabt auf der Insel, aber warum und wieso er genau sich da rumtreibt ist auch noch nicht komplett klar...
Der General von der First Order wird auf einmal zur Lachnummer degradiert?

Sry, aber das sind durchaus handfeste Kritikpunkte die man nicht so einfach ignorieren sollte. Vor allem sehen das einige Leute so oder so ähnlich.

Der beste Moment war immer noch der "Tod" von Luke. Das hatte schon beinahe etwas prosaisches für mich, aber fast der ganze Rest im Film hat mich einfach nur die Haare raufen lassen. Es wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen in meinen Augen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2018)

Crait war nicht einfach spontan da, das ist eine alte Basis der Rebellen und wurde/wird in einem späteren Comic beleuchtet


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Crait war nicht einfach spontan da, das ist eine alte Basis der Rebellen und wurde/wird in einem späteren Comic beleuchtet



Das ist mir schon klar das Crait nicht einfach auftaucht, aber die Erste Ordnung ignoriert das Ding mal spontan. Ist halt einfach nur so da, hat keinen Grund da mal vorbeizuschauen oder zu hinterfragen, ob der Planet eine Relevanz haben könnte.
Erste Ordnung wirkt mehr als idiotisch in vielen Punkten während des Films. Also ob die noch unfähiger sind, als die Strumtruppler in Episode IV-VI beim zielen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Sry, aber das sind durchaus handfeste Kritikpunkte die man nicht so einfach ignorieren sollte. Vor allem sehen das einige Leute so oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Der beste Moment war immer noch der "Tod" von Luke. Das hatte schon beinahe etwas prosaisches für mich, aber fast der ganze Rest im Film hat mich einfach nur die Haare raufen lassen. Es wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen in meinen Augen.



das sind keine Kritikpunkte und Handfeste schonmal garnicht, denn Brillianterweise sind die alle Falsch 
Und man sieht wie wenig sich Leute mit was beschäftigt haben und nur den Hate von anderen abschreiben und auch wenn sich manche das einbilden, aber nur weil man Blödsinn wiederholt wird der nicht richtiger

grade mit so Phrasen wie "Mary Poppins" disqualifiziert man sich halt Instant, weil oh wunder, so würde das in Echt auch aussehen! Also wenn man sich mit der Macht wo ran ziehen würde, denn Oh wunder, im Luftleeren Raum flattert nichts + man platzt nicht, siehe die Flaggen der Amis auf dem Mond
Außerdem ist der Imperator auch einfach so, ohne das man Groß was über den erfahren hat, in ROTJ gestorben, Relativ gesehen hat man über Snoke sogar mehr Erfahren! In ANH wird der nur mal kurz erwähnt und war damals nur eine Marionette, dann kurz als Hologramm und der Todesstern
Und Fynn hat nichts beigetragen? Hast du den Film überhaupt gesehen? Dann kann man fragen was Chewie oder C3PO in den Filmen gemacht haben, 

Außerdem, ich weiß ja nicht ob du schonmal mal auf einem Planeten warst oder TESB gesehen hast, aber Planeten sollen ziemlich Groß sein, da so eine Versteckte Basis finden? Viel Glück

Aber hey, wieder ein schönes Fallbeispiel wieso J.J. recht hat, danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das sind keine Kritikpunkte und Handfeste schonmal garnicht, denn Brillianterweise sind die alle Falsch



Gratuliere, mit dem ersten Satz hast du deinen Beitrag disqualifiziert und ist daher nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen oder weitergehend zu beachten. Gute Arbeit. 
Da musst du dich ja in diversen Foren wohl fühlen, wenn du alle dort mit ähnlicher Meinung wie meiner als falsch abriegelst.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Gratuliere, mit dem ersten Satz hast du deinen Beitrag disqualifiziert und ist daher nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen oder weitergehend zu beachten. Gute Arbeit.
> Da musst du dich ja in diversen Foren wohl fühlen, wenn du alle dort mit ähnlicher Meinung wie meiner als falsch abriegelst.




grade mit so Phrasen wie "Mary Poppins" disqualifiziert man sich halt Instant, weil oh wunder, so würde das in Echt auch aussehen! Also wenn man sich mit der Macht wo ran ziehen würde, denn Oh wunder, im Luftleeren Raum flattert nichts + man platzt nicht, siehe die Flaggen der Amis auf dem Mond
Außerdem ist der Imperator auch einfach so, ohne das man Groß was über den erfahren hat, in ROTJ gestorben, Relativ gesehen hat man über Snoke sogar mehr Erfahren! In ANH wird der nur mal kurz erwähnt und war damals nur eine Marionette, dann kurz als Hologramm und der Todesstern
Und Fynn hat nichts beigetragen? Hast du den Film überhaupt gesehen? Dann kann man fragen was Chewie oder C3PO in den Filmen gemacht haben,

Außerdem, ich weiß ja nicht ob du schonmal mal auf einem Planeten warst oder TESB gesehen hast, aber Planeten sollen ziemlich Groß sein, da so eine Versteckte Basis finden? Viel Glück

Aber hey, wieder ein schönes Fallbeispiel wieso J.J. recht hat, danke für die Bestätigung 


Du Hast da was Ignoriert Troll 
ich meine hey, es wirkt nicht sonderlich intelligent wenn man was Kritisiert was ein anderer getan hat


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (18. Februar 2018)

Ja an Mary Poppins muss ich künftig auch immer denken wenn ich an Leia denke. 
Schade, wäre ein tolles Ende für den Charakter gewesen aber nein, die Plot Armor musste auf höchst lächerliche Weise her.


----------



## Rdrk710 (18. Februar 2018)

Es gibt allerdings trotzdem eine ziemlich beachtliche Menge an "Filmfehlern", und was mir auf den Senkel geht, ist, dass Charaktere einfach "umgeschrieben" werden um besser in die ach so subversive (*lol*) Story zu passen.  Ich hoffe, JJ bleibt jetzt der bisherigen Linie treu und erschafft nicht eine dritte Variante. Sonst hat man am Ende drei allenfalls ganz nette Star Wars Filme, aber keine schön kohärente Trilogie.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> grade mit so Phrasen wie "Mary Poppins" disqualifiziert man sich halt Instant, weil oh wunder, so würde das in Echt auch aussehen!



Das dient im allgemeinen zur Beschreibung der Szene im größten Teil der Community. Sollte man eigtl. wissen.
Und du kannst gerne anderer Meinung sein und widersprechen, das sei dir unbenommen.
Nur ist dein erster Satz schon nicht mal annähernd konstruktiv oder irgendwie sachdienlich.

Hach, da würde ich gerne noch einen raushauen, aber das lasse ich mal lieber. Will dich ja nicht zum weinen bringen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Februar 2018)

https://9gag.com/gag/a05BrEd/mary-poppins-appeared-in-the-latest-star-wars


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das dient im allgemeinen zur Beschreibung der Szene im größten Teil der Community. Sollte man eigtl. wissen.
> Und du kannst gerne anderer Meinung sein und widersprechen, das sei dir unbenommen.
> Nur ist dein erster Satz schon nicht mal annähernd konstruktiv oder irgendwie sachdienlich.
> 
> Hach, da würde ich gerne noch einen raushauen, aber das lasse ich mal lieber. Will dich ja nicht zum weinen bringen.



könntest ja zumindest mal Handfeste Kritik Punkte bringen


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> könntest ja zumindest mal Handfeste Kritik Punkte bringen



Abgesehen von denen im ersten Beitrag? Da muss ich nicht weiter mit dir drüber reden, da du eh abblockst und alles außerhalb deiner eigenen Ansichten für dich falsch und nichtig ist.
Daher ist jegliche Diskussion mit dir müßig und unnötig.
Schau dir das hier besser nicht an!


----------



## Jakkelien (18. Februar 2018)

Ein paar Punkte sind tatsächlich nix.


NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Waffen die eine ballistische Flugbahn haben im All? Äh... WAT?
> Die Bomber mit den Bombern am Anfang war auch... seltsam


Star Wars ist kein Science Fiction mit Realitätsanspruch. Alleine das Lichtschwert ist physikalisch völlig unmöglich und niemand stört sich daran.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Yoda der auf einmal auftaucht und mit Blitzen um sich schleudert und den Baum da abbrennt?


Die Fähigkeit mit der Macht das Wetter zu kontrollieren, geht tatsächlich mit dem Expanded Universe komform. Und seit Episode 7 wissen wir, das immer mal Inhalte vom EU eingestreut werden.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Fynn der immer noch nichts irgendwie relevantes beigetragen hat in der Story


Flynn und Poe entwicklen ihren Charakter. Flynn lernt nicht überall nur gut und böse zu sehen, sondern auch Grautöne. Außerdem entscheidet er sich für die Rebellen zu kämpfen anstatt nur für sich und Rey.
Poe lern das seine Methode Kopf-durch-die-Wand nicht immer mit Erfolg gekrönt und er damit auch alle in Gefahr bringt.
Über die Umsetzung lässt sich streiten aber das sie nichts zur Story beitragen, ist nicht richtig.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Was ist mit R2D2 gewesen?


Sry aber das ist keine Kritik.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Der General von der First Order wird auf einmal zur Lachnummer degradiert?


Das wurde er schon in Episode 7 aber Episode 8 erklärt WARUM Snoke eine Lachnummer zum General ernannt hat. Und bedenke das die "Lachnummer" die Falle stellt und damit auch sehr erfolgreich ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2018)

zudem hat ja auch der Bendu schon einiges mit dem Wetter angestellt dank der Macht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDKnYb_-d34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ein paar Punkte sind tatsächlich nix.
> 
> Star Wars ist kein Science Fiction mit Realitätsanspruch. Alleine das Lichtschwert ist physikalisch völlig unmöglich und niemand stört sich daran.


Darum geht es ja nicht, aber das ein riesiges Raumschiff auf einmal in ballistischen Kurven schießen muss? Musste der Todesstern oder jeglicher anderer Kreuzer etc. auch nicht.
Mag sicherlich nur ein Detail sein, aber ich finde es fragwürdig.




> Die Fähigkeit mit der Macht das Wetter zu kontrollieren, geht tatsächlich mit dem Expanded Universe komform. Und seit Episode 7 wissen wir, das immer mal Inhalte vom EU eingestreut werden.


Nur wurde das EU mit dem Release von Episode VII für nichtig erklärt, sicher bedient man sich jetzt an einigen Teilen. Ist aber trotzdem eine seltsame Entscheidung.
Vor allem ist Yoda eins mit der Macht geworden, das er auf einmal so auftaucht und in die Welt eingreift ist doch befremdlich. Qui Gon oder Obi Wan haben das auch nicht gemacht. Warum war sowas früher auch nie ein Thema und jetzt schon?
Ist doch erklärungsbedürftig.



> Flynn und Poe entwicklen ihren Charakter. Flynn lernt nicht überall nur gut und böse zu sehen, sondern auch Grautöne. Außerdem entscheidet er sich für die Rebellen zu kämpfen anstatt nur für sich und Rey.
> Poe lern das seine Methode Kopf-durch-die-Wand nicht immer mit Erfolg gekrönt und er damit auch alle in Gefahr bringt.
> Über die Umsetzung lässt sich streiten aber das sie nichts zur Story beitragen, ist nicht richtig.


Poe kann ich soweit nichts diesbezüglich vorwerfen, hätte man mehr draus machen könne, ist aber okay im allgemeinen. Fynn will erst zu Rey, klar und verständlich, aber dann auf einmal will er die Flotte retten, wegen eines Gerätes an das er sich erinnert und im völlig entfallen war? Mal abgesehen, dass er mit seiner Mission scheitert und im Endeffekt beinahe die restlichen Überlebenden mit der Aktion vernichtet?
Dazu wäre dieser Plan nicht nötig gewesen, hätte Holdo Poe im Vorfeld über den Plan mit Crait informiert!




> Sry aber das ist keine Kritik.


Kannst du durchaus so sehen, aber die das sind alles Punkte die mir aufgefallen sind und negativ hängen geblieben sind nach dem Film.



> Das wurde er schon in Episode 7 aber Episode 8 erklärt WARUM Snoke eine Lachnummer zum General ernannt hat. Und bedenke das die "Lachnummer" die Falle stellt und damit auch sehr erfolgreich ist.


Wann und wo wurde das erklärt in TFA oder TLJ? Ich erinner mich an die Rede die ja schon fast an Göbbels erinnerte (war wirklich gut gemacht im Film) und dann am Anfang von TLJ lässt er sich von Poe so veräppeln?
Da würde ich gerne mal Tarkin sehen, der hätte das ganze anders gemacht. Und in TFA wirkte der General noch als interner Gegenspieler zu Kylo und das wird dann nicht irgendwie weitergeführt?

Ich empfehle den YT-Link den ich oben gepostet habe mal anzuschauen, da wird in das alles sehr detailliert und gründlich eingegangen. Dazu noch jede Menge fragwürdiger Entscheidungen im Film, die aber zu zahlreich sind, um sie hier alle aufzuführen.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> zudem hat ja auch der Bendu schon einiges mit dem Wetter angestellt dank der Macht


Da muss ich zugeben die Rebels-Serie nie geschaut zu haben da einfach nicht mein Geschmack und auch irgendwie wirr war in einigen Punkten.
Kann man also "durchgehen" lassen mit der Wetterbeeinflussung, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es sowas vorher noch nicht gegeben hat, dass jemand der eins mit der Macht wurde wiederkehrt und so einen Einfluss nimmt.
Das sie wiederkehren können ist ja klar und bekannt, aber dann mit solchen Fähigkeiten?
Warum sind Yoda und Obi Wan dann nicht Luke helfen gekommen gegen den Imperator? Oder als er neue Jedi ausgebildet hat?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das in Episode 9 Luke auch auf diese Weise wiederkommen könnte und den Tag noch rettet.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (18. Februar 2018)

Also ich finde die deutsche Synchronstimme von General Hux am schlimmsten. Immer wenn der redet erscheint Howard Wollowitz in meinem Kopf und ich sehe ihn wie er seine Mutter anschreit. Das macht die ganze Star Wars Stimmung kaputt.
Dann schossen die Kreuzer ja doch in einer Kurve, dachte das lag am Kino wegen der großen Leinwand und so, weil wir auch ziehmlich weit außen saßen.


----------



## Jakkelien (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Wann und wo wurde das erklärt in TFA oder TLJ?


*Urgh* Nix für ungut die Episoden mit TFA TLJ DDB ADK abzukürzen, ist irgendwie... gruselig^^

In Episode 8 spricht Snoke mit Kylo über Hux. Da wird es erklärt.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den YT-Link den ich oben gepostet habe mal anzuschauen, da wird in das alles sehr detailliert und gründlich eingegangen. Dazu noch jede Menge fragwürdiger Entscheidungen im Film, die aber zu zahlreich sind, um sie hier alle aufzuführen.


Schon genug davon gesehen aber mal kurz durchgeskipt.
Mir ging es hier auch nur um Punkte die ich für absolut nicht diskussionswürdig erachte. Das meiste ist Kritik an der Filmlogik. Aber nicht weil sie inkonsistent über die Filme ist, sondern mit der Logik in der realen Welt bricht. Stichwort: Hyperraumsprung.
Doch ist es einfach unsinnig Realitätsansprüche an Filmlogik zu stellen. So auch dein Einwand warum Yoda und Co. nicht Luke gegen den Imperator halfen. Die einzigen Filme, die so noch funktionieren, sind Dokus.
Und Luke wird keine tragende Rolle mehr haben. Das ist absolut sicher. Der nächste Film gehört der neuen Generation.

Ich empfehle die Diskussionsrunden auf Nerdkultur. Da wird mit haltloser Kritik aufgeräumt und die berechtigte Kritik ausführlich durchgekaut.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> *Urgh* Nix für ungut die Episoden mit TFA TLJ DDB ADK abzukürzen, ist irgendwie... gruselig^^
> 
> In Episode 8 spricht Snoke mit Kylo über Hux. Da wird es erklärt.


Wird üblicherweise so abgekürzt. Muss man ja nicht mögen. 
Ahjo? Kann mich da jetzt nicht explizit dran erinnern. Ist trotzdem etwas merkwürdig. Ein Idiot soll eine Armee anführen? Sowas gab es in der Geschichte, aber das ging nie gut aus.
Könnte man mit der Arroganz der Sith erklären, aber selbst der Imperator hatte Leute wie Tarkin in entscheidenden Stellen.




> Schon genug davon gesehen aber mal kurz durchgeskipt.
> ....
> Ich empfehle die Diskussionsrunden auf Nerdkultur. Da wird mit haltloser Kritik aufgeräumt und die berechtigte Kritik ausführlich durchgekaut.


Es geht ja nicht nur um Filmlogik, sondern auch um Logik der Lore etc. die in dem Film massiv gebrochen und einfach umgeschrieben wird. Müsstest das ganze Video anschauen und alle Teile.
Ich kenne Nerdkultur jetzt nicht, werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit nachschauen und mich damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Abgesehen von denen im ersten Beitrag? Da muss ich nicht weiter mit dir drüber reden, da du eh abblockst und alles außerhalb deiner eigenen Ansichten für dich falsch und nichtig ist.
> Daher ist jegliche Diskussion mit dir müßig und unnötig.
> Schau dir das hier besser nicht an!



Du versuchst ernsthaft mit Ensira auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu reden. Eine der bigottesten Personen die sich hier rumtreiben und die auch gerne Leute mit einer anderen Meinung pauschal versucht als rechtsradikal hinzustellen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du versuchst ernsthaft mit Ensira auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu reden. Eine der bigottesten Personen die sich hier rumtreiben und die auch gerne Leute mit einer anderen Meinung pauschal versucht als rechtsradikal hinzustellen.



Die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt und ich kann es ja versuchen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Februar 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das hatte schon beinahe etwas *prosaisches *für mich, aber fast der ganze Rest im Film hat mich einfach nur die Haare raufen lassen.



Meinst Du nicht eher das genaue Gegenteil? Also *poetisch*?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht eher das genaue Gegenteil? Also *poetisch*?



Mea culpa. Ja, poetisch. Keine Ahnung warum ich das vertauscht habe. Der typische Gehirnfurz oder so in dem Moment. 
Viele mögen den Abgang von Luke ja nicht, aber das war für mich immer noch einer der stärksten Momente im Film.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (18. Februar 2018)

und deswegen bleibt die Reihe nur "mediocre". Wenn man Kritik nicht ernst nimmt, kann man sich kaum verbessern und Selbstreflektion betreiben. Ich kann Abrams Kritik an der Kritik auch nicht ernst nehmen, für mich leeres, rhetorisches Blablabla. Statt konkret auf die Argumente der Kritiker einzugehen, mal wieder unnützige und befremdliche Defensive. Er nennt Beispiele die völlig trivial sind und kaum Hauptbestandteil der Kritiken war, zumindest der, die ich so gelesen habe. Starke Frauen waren nur wirklich kein Problem der Star Wars Filme, sondern gern gesehen, solange diese in die Geschichte passten und authentisch waren - er bleibt was seine Aussagen betrifft wie der Plot des letzten Filmes: oberflächlich, enttäuschend und kaum vorhanden.


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Februar 2018)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> und deswegen bleibt die Reihe nur "mediocre". Wenn man Kritik nicht ernst nimmt, kann man sich kaum verbessern und Selbstreflektion betreiben. Ich kann Abrams Kritik an der Kritik auch nicht ernst nehmen, für mich leeres, rhetorisches Blablabla. Statt konkret auf die Argumente der Kritiker einzugehen, mal wieder unnützige und befremdliche Defensive. Er nennt Beispiele die völlig trivial sind und kaum Hauptbestandteil der Kritiken war, zumindest der, die ich so gelesen habe. Starke Frauen waren nur wirklich kein Problem der Star Wars Filme, sondern gern gesehen, solange diese in die Geschichte passten und authentisch waren - er bleibt was seine Aussagen betrifft wie der Plot des letzten Filmes: oberflächlich, enttäuschend und kaum vorhanden.



Und genau solche "Fans" wie dich meint er. Was soll man da noch ernst nehmen? Wenn ich eins als langjähriger Star Wars Fan gelernt habe, dann das Star Wars leider mit Abstand die asozialsten Fans hat. Sie wissen alles besser, können alles besser und allg. alles ausser Episode 4-6 ist kein Star Wars, nur weil sie vorher nicht gefragt wurden


----------



## Maiernator (18. Februar 2018)

Abrams ist ein Lauch, wenn er so etwas schreibt bzw. sagt, der Film hat 48%  User Score auf Rotten Tomatoes und 7,5 auf imdb, nur weil Kritiker den Film über den Klee loben ist er nicht gut. 
50% der Menschen die ihn im Kino gesehen haben fanden ihn nicht gut, also ist Kritik absolut berechtigt und die bietet er auch zu Hauf und das liegt vor allem daran das Abrams einen unkreativen  7ten Teil abgeliefert hat. Kein Film der Originaltrilogie hatte eine so schlechte Resonanz beim Publikum.
Der Plot von Teil 7 ist fast 1:1 Teil 4 mit einer Frau als Hauptcharakter, dabei ist der entscheidende Unterscheid das sie vollkommen übermächtig ist und komischerweise in Teil 8 sogar schwimmen kann, obwohl sie auf einem Wüstenplaneten aufgewachsen ist, ja das macht Sinn.
Johnson war gezwungen aus dem Copy und Paste Müll von Abrams neue Wendungen zu schaffen, was ihm an einigen Stellen durchaus gelingt, aber an anderen eben kein bisschen. Mein Hauptkritik punkt zb ist, dass Rey effektiv stärker als Ren ist und somit fehlt die Reibung und Spannung dass das Böse gewinnen könnte.  Von vielen Film und Logiklöcher abgesehen ist das Setup für Folge 3 schlecht, Ren ist Rey unterlegen und die Rebellen komplett besiegt. 
Der Film selbst ist ein 2,5 Stunden Monster mit einem lahmen Verfolgungsplot und einem Cringe-Cgi Nebenplot.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Abrams ist ein Lauch, wenn er so etwas schreibt bzw. sagt, der Film hat 48%  User Score auf Rotten Tomatoes und 7,5 auf imdb, nur weil Kritiker den Film über den Klee loben ist er nicht gut.


Nur weil Hater in Scheiße finden ist er noch lange nicht schlecht  auf Roten Tomatos geb ich zudem nen feuchten Dreck 


Maiernator schrieb:


> 50% der Menschen die ihn im Kino gesehen haben fanden ihn nicht gut, also ist Kritik absolut berechtigt


falsch, 50% der Menschen die eine Bewertung abgaben fanden ihn gut, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied 


Maiernator schrieb:


> komischerweise in Teil 8 sogar schwimmen kann, obwohl sie auf einem Wüstenplaneten aufgewachsen ist, ja das macht Sinn.


Reys "schwimmen" war ein ins Wasser fallen und sich an Land retten das vielleicht 10 - 15 Meter entfernt war, in dieser dunklen Grotte/Höhle.  dafür braucht man kein Schwimmkurs


Maiernator schrieb:


> Ren ist Rey unterlegen und die Rebellen komplett besiegt.


Das war ein Zweikampf mit Lichtschwert und der Macht und nach dem Duell auf der Starkiller-Base war er ihr nicht mehr unterlegen, auf Snokes Schiff waren beide gleichstark, was dazu führte, dass das Skywalker-Schwert geteilt wurde. Im Kampf gegen den Widerstand hatte er die Armee von Hux zur Hilfe, Kylo Ren gab nur Befehle, abgesehen von dem Angriff mit seinem TIE Silencer auf den Hangar der Raddus (die Brücke ging nicht auf sein Konto)


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Abrams ist ein Lauch, wenn er so etwas schreibt bzw. sagt, der Film hat 48%  User Score auf Rotten Tomatoes und 7,5 auf imdb, nur weil Kritiker den Film über den Klee loben ist er nicht gut.
> 50% der Menschen die ihn im Kino gesehen haben fanden ihn nicht gut, also ist Kritik absolut berechtigt und die bietet er auch zu Hauf und das liegt vor allem daran das Abrams einen unkreativen  7ten Teil abgeliefert hat. Kein Film der Originaltrilogie hatte eine so schlechte Resonanz beim Publikum.



Ah ja, und wieder ein Fallbeispiel warum Abrahms Faktisch Recht hat! 

Und mal ehrlich, dass der Hälfte der Film nicht gefallen hätte mit dem Blinden Verweiß auf ne Seite für Userwertungen ... dir ist schon klar dass es nicht verpflichtend ist da eine Wertung anzugeben und die Aussage damit Falsch ist? 
Außerdem wird man schön unter den Tisch gefallen gelassen das viele wahrscheinlich auch Idiotische 1/10 Wertungen vergeben weil ihnen die Gesamtnote zu hoch ist oder sie so Peinliche "Männerrechtler" sind die Rey hassen? 
Abgesehen davon Geben eher Leute eine Wertung ab die Unzufrieden sind

Und warum mochten die Leute nochmal die Kopie von Dune vor 40 Jahren nochmal so sehr? Weil im Prinzip ist Star Wars genau das wenn man so "Argumentiert"



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das war ein Zweikampf mit Lichtschwert und der Macht und nach dem Duell auf der Starkiller-Base war er ihr nicht mehr unterlegen, auf Snokes Schiff waren beide gleichstark, was dazu führte, dass das Skywalker-Schwert geteilt wurde. Im Kampf gegen den Widerstand hatte er die Armee von Hux zur Hilfe, Kylo Ren gab nur Befehle, abgesehen von dem Angriff mit seinem TIE Silencer auf den Hangar der Raddus (die Brücke ging nicht auf sein Konto)



Eigentlich war Rey beim Lischtschwertkampf sogar schwächer, weil sie hat nur gegen den einen mit den Ketten gekämpft, Kylo gegen die 3 anderen. "Gewonnen" hat sie später nur deswegen weil sie gleich Stark im Machtgriff ist und früher aufgewacht, da ist schon die Frage wie hoch man den Sieg einstufen kann


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Februar 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt schade, dass er die Kritik nicht ernst nimmt. Klar, man muss zwischen Kritik und Gehate unterscheiden. Und gerade von Letzterem gibt es bei Star Wars leider jede Menge.
Aber Episode 8 hat einige sehr klare Schwächen. Am meisten Kritik hat imo der Ansatz verdient, wichtige Informationen, die das Verständnis des Films erleichtern würden, in Romane, Comics etc zu packen. Ein Film muss storytechnisch alleinstehend funktionieren; wenn ein Aspekt nicht ausreichend verständlich ist bzw. ignoriert wird, ist es kein Gegenargument zu sagen: "In Roman xy wird das erklärt."
Episode 7 hat für mich funktioniert, über viele Storylücken habe ich da auch hinweggesehen, in der Hoffnung Episode 8 bringt Licht ins Dunkle. Leider ist die neue Trilogie noch merkwürdiger geworden. Ich finde TLJ nicht schlecht, aber konstruktive Kritik müssen sich die Verantwortlichen gefallen lassen. Leia, die gesamte Casino-Storyline, Phasma u.v.m. - es gibt einfach jede Menge am neuen Film, das einfach nicht gut funktioniert.


----------



## Taiwez (18. Februar 2018)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Und genau solche "Fans" wie dich meint er. Was soll man da noch ernst nehmen? Wenn ich eins als langjähriger Star Wars Fan gelernt habe, dann das Star Wars leider mit Abstand die asozialsten Fans hat. Sie wissen alles besser, können alles besser und allg. alles ausser Episode 4-6 ist kein Star Wars, nur weil sie vorher nicht gefragt wurden



Und was genau diskreditiert ihn jetzt als "so einen Fan"? Genau die Punkte, die er angesprochen hat, sind tatsächlich das Hauptproblem und nicht die Kritikpunkte, die Abrahams nennt. Und das ist völlig sachlich vorgetragen, ich weiss also nicht, warum man so eine Kritik nicht ernstnehmen sollte.

Der Film hat diverse Logiklöcher, schlechtes Storypacing und blasse Charaktere, ungeachtet des Geschlechts.

Wenn du Spaß mit dem Film hattest, sei dir gegönnt, von mir aus. Jeder hat seine eigenen Ansprüche, was ein Konsumgut anbelangt. Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern aber nur anschließen; Abrahams geht mit seinem Statement komplett an den eigentlichen Kritikpunkten vorbei.


----------



## Worrel (18. Februar 2018)

> Wer etwas kritisieren will, der findet immer etwas, woran er etwas auszusetzen hat.


Richtig. Allerdings ist aber nicht jeder, der Kritik übt, jemand, der um jeden Preis kritisieren will. Daher sollte man sich mit den genannten Kritikpunkten wenigstens gedanklich auseinander setzen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Februar 2018)

> [...]es kaum erwarten kann, bis die Fans sehen können, in welch aufregender Art die Geschichte der vier Protagonisten aus der aktuellen Trilogie weitergeht.



Die wirklich spannenden Fragen, nämlich was aus Han, Luke und Leia geworden ist, wurden ja nun mehr oder weniger beantwortet. Wie es mit Fin, Rey und den anderen weitergeht interessiert mich kein bisschen, da ich nach zwei recht dürftigen Episoden noch immer keinerlei emotionale Bindung zu den Figuren verspüre. Hätte ich den Artikel nicht gerade gelesen, würde ich mich nicht einmal an die Namen erinnern.


----------



## moeykaner (18. Februar 2018)

Der Film hat ganz andere Probleme, als die im Artikel erwähnten.

Die Kritik hier kann ich unterschreiben https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw7pcCj0ORk&list=PLBBJXQJJavX2VueOEqGSaBNsGaHZREWEr


----------



## Maiernator (18. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nur weil Hater in Scheiße finden ist er noch lange nicht schlecht  auf Roten Tomatos geb ich zudem nen feuchten Dreck
> 
> falsch, 50% der Menschen die eine Bewertung abgaben fanden ihn gut, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied
> 
> ...



Na gut dann wirf mal einen Schwimm Anfänger einfach in tiefes Wasser und rette ihn nicht, ich hoffe du bist gut versichert, vor allem wenn er normale Straßenkleidung an hat. 10-15 Meter sind für einen Nichtschwimmer Welten. 
Zu der Rotten-tomatoes Kritik weiter unten mehr:



Enisra schrieb:


> ..


Ach er hat faktisch Recht, wenn er kein bisschen Selbstreflektion besitzt und Kritik instant als Hate abstempelt, oke ist gut.  Abrams verhält sich wie ein kleines bockiges Kind das darüber plärrt das andere die neuen Star Wars Filme scheiße finden und heult darüber noch öfentlich rum, tut mir Leid so ein Verhalten kann man nicht verteidigen, weil es armselig und kindisch ist. 
Auf jeden Deppen der 1/10 gibt, gibt es 100 Fanboys  die 10/10 geben und da Rotten eine rießige Seite ist und es dadurch genug Bewertung gibt um eine statistisch relevante Aussage über den Mittlwert zu treffen ist das vollkommen Wurst, siehe Regression zur Mitte., https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regression_zur_Mitte
Die random hate oder fanboy Bewertungen hebe sich auf und da es mehrere hunderttausend Bewertungen sind, verzerren weder die krass guten 10er noch die krass schlechten 1er Bewertungen den Mittelwert, cool ne?
Auf anderen Seiten mit ähnlich großer User Base sehen die Mittelwerte der User nämlich nicht stark anders aus, nirgends erreichen sie die 8/10 oder 9/10 der Kritiker.

Nur weil Menschen Kopien mögen macht es sie nicht gut, das ist halt ein safe bet, aber unglaublich unkreativ. Johnson muss man zu Gute halten das er ein bisschen was verändert hat, obwohl er auch einige Szenen/Motive kopiert hat.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2018)

Also wenn man so Argumentiert in dem man einfach Behauptungen aufstellt wirds halt nicht besser
Aber Bring erstmal anstatt Stochastischer Theorie eine Praxisauswertung, immerhin stellst du ja die Behauptung auf


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber Episode 8 hat einige sehr klare Schwächen. Am meisten Kritik hat imo der Ansatz verdient, wichtige Informationen, die das Verständnis des Films erleichtern würden, in Romane, Comics etc zu packen.


Der Film war leicht zu verstehen. Ich denke du meinst die klaffende Lücke zwischen den Episoden.Tja das ist bei Star Wars Gang und Gäbe.
Es wäre unfair sich ausgerechnet jetzt bei Episode 8 über diese Praxis zu beschweren


----------



## Maiernator (19. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also wenn man so Argumentiert in dem man einfach Behauptungen aufstellt wirds halt nicht besser
> Aber Bring erstmal anstatt Stochastischer Theorie eine Praxisauswertung, immerhin stellst du ja die Behauptung auf


Wo ist das eine Behauptung ?,auf Rotten und Metacritic ( eine Seite die alle Bewertung vieler Seiten einbezieht) sind die User Score bei knapp 50%.  Bei Rotten haben knapp 200k abgestimmt und der Average ist bei 3/5. Bei metacritic sind es 5/10 bei knapp 8k und bei imdb bei knapp 300 k 7,5 wobei diese einen weighted average nehmen, ergo was die krassen Ausschläge zwischen schlecht und gut betrifft sehen wir eine Regression zur Mitte. Die Random Votes sind also relativ gleich, sowohl die Fanboys als auch die Hater gleichen sich bei der großen Masse nahezu aus und verzerren das Ergebnis nicht.   
Das größte Gewicht hast du auf 8, 7 und 6, ergo hatte ein erheblicher Anteil der Zuschauer, die eben keine Hater sind Probleme mit dem Streifen.  Und je jünger die Zuschauer waren, um so besser fanden sie ihn bei den Altersgruppen ab 18 sind die Unterschied nicht signifikant. 
Erwachsene feiern den Streifen deutlich weniger ab als Kinder oder Jugendliche und ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil an Menschen gibt dem Streifen weniger als 7/10.
Die Diskrepanz zwischen Kritiker und der Allgemeinheit ist einfach groß und das nicht nur unter Männern, sondern auch Frauen, was das Abgeblocke von Kritik als Anti SJW ins Lächerliche zieht. Der Film funktioniert für genug Menschen unabhängig davon einfach nicht und der Kritik sollte man sich nicht versperren, sondern sie annehmen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Februar 2018)

Obs jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, es stellt schon eine nicht komplett irrelevante Hausmarke dar, in der Userbewertung von RT als unbeliebteste Episode aller Zeiten dazustehen.

Und ja, irgendwelches Geflame von "Männerechtlern" kann er getrost in die Tonne hauen. Aber es gibt wirklich auch eine ganze Menge tiefer Kritik an der gesamten Storystruktur sowie den Umgang mit Charakteren,  von der ich lieber sähe, die Macher würden sie nicht einfach von der Hand weisen, bis hin zu kleinen aber  blatanten Filmfehlern die direkt beim ersten Ansehen auffallen und halt einfach stören. Also ja, es gäbe durchaus auch Grund, das abgelieferte nochmal zu analysieren, anstatt alles "Gehate" abzutun.


----------



## feylamias (19. Februar 2018)

Kann ich verstehen. Ein Großteil der "Kritik" war derart peinlich und weinerlich, dass man sie kaum ernst nehmen kann. "Wääh, die hat gefärbte Haare!", "Wäääh, da ist mehr als eine Frau!" und Konsorten waren putzig. So etwas nimmt niemand außerhalb der 4chan-Echokammer ernst.

Der Film hat sicher Schwächen, aber die treffen interessanterweise genau so auf die Originaltrilogie zu. Das ist ja effektiv die größte Schwäche an den Dingern: Zu nah an den Originalen. Ist quasi wie Die Hard 2: wie Die Hard, nur ein wenig großer. Aber eben nicht inherent neu.


----------



## suggysug (19. Februar 2018)

Persönliches Geplänkel ist selbstverständig unnötig und keine Kritik. Aber die Unterhaltung genauso wie Kunst lebt vom Auge des Betrachters bzw auch dessen Gehör und wenn schon so viele vor Empörung oder Enttäuschung schreien sollte man zumindest sehen was der Krach soll.
Sich dem zu entziehen oder gar zu ignorieren kann auf lange Sicht nicht gut gehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Der Film war leicht zu verstehen. Ich denke du meinst die klaffende Lücke zwischen den Episoden.Tja das ist bei Star Wars Gang und Gäbe.
> Es wäre unfair sich ausgerechnet jetzt bei Episode 8 über diese Praxis zu beschweren



Du meinst die klaffende Lücke zwischen Episode 6 und 7? Zwischen 7 und 8 gibt es ja keine große. Aber nein, ein Zeitsprung von 30 Jahren wäre tatsächlich nicht zwangsläufig ein Problem. Episode 4 funktioniert auch eigenständig.

Natürlich sind die Filme oberflächlich simpel zu verstehen - aber es gibt etliche Informationen, vor allem über die politische Lage, die die Filme verbessert hätten. Am Ende von Episode 6 ist das Imperium besiegt, fast ohne jeglichen Widerstand wird die Situation in der neuen Trilogie zurück gesetzt. Nicht mal das Zerstören des Todesstern 2.0 verhindert, dass die First Order plötzlich übermächtig ist und keinerlei Widerstand hat. 
Tatsächlich ergibt diese Situation sogar Sinn - allerdings nur wenn man die Zusatzinfos aus Romanen etc. dazu nimmt. Und das ist wie gesagt schlechtes Storywriting. Die neue Trilogie versäumt bisher einfach recht viel, was deutlich besser hätte gestaltet werden können. 
Auch viele Aspekte, die ich vom Grundprinzip her mag, wie Luke´s Story z.B. wirken seltsam und "out of character" weil sie nicht genug Raum bekommen, um auf den Zuschauer zu wirken und Sinn zu ergeben.


----------



## OutsiderXE (19. Februar 2018)

Meine Hauptkritik ist die gleiche wie bei Episode 7. Es fühlt sich nicht nach einer richtigen Fortführung der Star Wars-Geschichte an. Es wirkt eher wie Fan Fiction.


----------



## christyan (19. Februar 2018)

Ah, ha... die Fans sind also eine ignorierbare Masse, die eh nur an allem herum nörgeln können... mir war Abrams nach dem Episode 7 Desaster schon ein Dorn im Auge - jetzt wird er zum Unsympath :/ mal ehrlich: Die Filmemacher machen es einem aber auch leicht Kritik zu äußern. Vor allem an vielen Stellen, wo das wirklich vermeidbar wäre! Episode 7 hatte unterm Strich eine beinahe identische Storyline zu Episode 4 - nur die Protagonisten waren eben andere. 
Das Schneckenrennen, oder allgemein als Episode 8 bekannt, war in meinen Augen zwar besser (allein weil der Film eigenständig sein wollte), trifft aber den Zeitgeist nicht. Ein Publikum, dass Tode von geliebten Charakteren, wie etwa aus einem Game of Thrones Universum, zu akzeptieren gelernt hat, wünscht sich vielleicht auch etwas mehr Konsequenz (Leia Poppins, Finn, Rose). Was wirklich gar nicht geht ist das dümmlich und schwach dargestellte Imperium in beiden Filmen. Bei Kylo Ren drehen sich Ikonen wie Vader und Palpatine wohl im Grab um und wer Hux gescriptet hat, wollte wohl Menschen, die von der einst eisigen Stimmung des Imperiums fasziniert waren, weh tun... Ich finde man sollte noch viel mehr meckern. Es geht hier um die tollste Sci-Fantasy Geschichte der Welt, da darf man als Fan Ansprüche stellen, ob das Hollywood und der Geldmaschinerie nun passen mag, oder nicht!


----------



## Kashban (19. Februar 2018)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Meine Hauptkritik ist die gleiche wie bei Episode 7. Es fühlt sich nicht nach einer richtigen Fortführung der Star Wars-Geschichte an. Es wirkt eher wie Fan Fiction.



Jede Fan-Fiction, die ich bisher gesehen/gelesen habe ist besser als dieses Gender-Machwerk.


----------



## Bhim (19. Februar 2018)

Ich fasse es nicht, dass JJ Abrams die Kritik am Film auf die Paar Idioten reduziert, die tatsächlich was gegen starke Frauen und Diversität haben, statt die berechtigten Äußerungen zu Mängeln an Erzählweise, Struktur, billigem Umgang mit Erwartungshaltungen durch super flache „Wendungen“ usw. usw. zu kommentieren oder ernst zu nehmen. Oo Das kann ja was werden mit Episode IX.  Wobei jetzt noch was zu retten sowieso kaum noch drinne war…  Dabei fand ich Episode VII wirklich toll! :_(


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2018)

Ach JJ... In Sachen Hommagen ist er wirklich spitze (s. Super 8 ), aber eigenes? Ich hatte schon ein mulmiges Gefühl als der Bärtige (aka George Lucas) sein Kind an das Imperium (aka Disney) verkauft hat - bisher hat sich dieses Gefühl grösstenteils bewahrheitet. Eigentlich gibt es genau ein Wort, welches die Nicht-Lucas'schen Filme beschreibt:

Uninspiriert.

Zweifelsohne, die PT hatte viele Schwächen und reicht nicht an die OT ran. Trotzdem wirkt sie eher "vom selben Guss" als alles, was man bisher unter Disney gesehen hat. So baut die neue Trilogie keinen neuen Mythos auf sondern demontiert systematisch einen alten. Den Grundaufbau von Mythen scheint JJ jedenfalls nicht verinnerlicht zu haben - oder zumindest nicht in seiner Arbeit an Star Wars veräusserlicht zu haben.

Disclaimer: Das ist keine faktische Kritik, sondern lediglich eine Meinung.


----------



## Kashban (19. Februar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Ein Großteil der "Kritik" war derart peinlich und weinerlich, dass man sie kaum ernst nehmen kann. "Wääh, die hat gefärbte Haare!", "Wäääh, da ist mehr als eine Frau!" und Konsorten waren putzig. So etwas nimmt niemand außerhalb der 4chan-Echokammer ernst.
> 
> Der Film hat sicher Schwächen, aber die treffen interessanterweise genau so auf die Originaltrilogie zu. Das ist ja effektiv die größte Schwäche an den Dingern: Zu nah an den Originalen. Ist quasi wie Die Hard 2: wie Die Hard, nur ein wenig großer. Aber eben nicht inherent neu.



Eine derartige Ansammlung von Story-Lücken, unsinnigen Nebensträngen, uninteressanten Charakteren mit null Entwicklung, eine Hauptfigur, die vielleicht Marvel-Superheldin ist aber sicher keine Jedi-Anwärterin und völlig unsinnigen bis bösartigen Entscheidungen (Vice Admiral Gender Studies zum Beispiel, die ihren ranghöchsten Piloten praktisch mobbt und zur Meuterei treibt) gibt es nicht mal in den Prequels. 

Der Film ist schon objektiv handwerklich totaler Mist, was Story-Writing, Charakterentwicklung und Kontinuität im Star Wars-Universum angeht, da braucht man über die Inhalte fast schon kein Wort mehr zu verlieren. Allenfalls zu den politischen Agenden, die einem mit dem Holzhammer übergezogen werden: Alle weißen Männer sind sabbernde Idioten, Komiker, Verräter oder unkontrollierbare Gewalttäter während alle Frauen aufopferungsvolle und heldenhafte Sagengestalten sind. "The force is female" (Kathleen Kennedy). Dass ich nicht lache. Wenn Frauen nur dadurch stark sein können, dass die Männer schwach sind, ist das schon bezeichnend.

Ja, auch mich hat er im Kino in 3D unterhalten, weil alle außer Drehbuchschreiber und Regisseur ihre Arbeit gemacht haben (Effekte, Sound, Schauspieler), nur oft kam ich mir dabei vor als sähe ich einen Verkehrsunfall: Irritiert, abgestoßen und doch unfähig wegzusehen. Erst im Nachhinein ist mir aufgegangen warum (siehe oben). Inhaltlich ist er aus Versatzstücken aus Episode 5 und 6 lieblos und völlig wirr zusammengesetzt, hat einen Nebenstrang, der komplett belanglos ist (Canto Bay), Logiklücken ohne Ende, Charaktere, die ohne Weiteres weggeworfen werden (Phasma, Snoke) obwohl großmächtig angekündigt und in EP 7 eingeführt, und praktisch keinen einzigen Charakter, mit dem man sich identifizieren kann. 

Dameron Poe war der einzige Charakter, dessen Entscheidungen und Handlungen ich nachvollziehen konnte und dafür wurde er von den ach so tollen Frauen eingemacht. Alle anderen, die Frauen voran, agieren stellenweise völlig irrational. Und lass mich nicht damit beginnen, wie unsäglich dämlich viele Szenen geplant und umgesetzt wurde (WW II-Bomber in Space, Leia Poppins / Super Girl und die Druckschleuse zur Brücke, Rose stoppt Finn's heldenhaften Tod und spielt damit der Ersten Ordnung in die Hände und vieles mehr). Von der unantastbaren und omnipotenten Rey mal ganz abgesehen. Das zieht einem die Schuhe aus, wenn man auch nur einen Funken Glaubwürdigkeit von einem Film erwartet. 

Ein Film für einfache Gemüter, die sich durch Blendwerk wie CGI, Sound, niedliche Vögel und flache Witze einlullen lassen. Für Kinder. Aber ganz sicher nicht für das Publikum, das sich an den Original-Filmen begeistert hat und zwar quer durch alle sozialen und Alters-Schichten und das über Dekaden!

EP 9 findet jedenfalls ohne mich statt, so eine Grütze unterstütze ich nicht mit meinem Geld.


----------



## Kashban (19. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das sind keine Kritikpunkte und Handfeste schonmal garnicht, denn Brillianterweise sind die alle Falsch
> Und man sieht wie wenig sich Leute mit was beschäftigt haben und nur den Hate von anderen abschreiben und auch wenn sich manche das einbilden, aber nur weil man Blödsinn wiederholt wird der nicht richtiger
> 
> grade mit so Phrasen wie "Mary Poppins" disqualifiziert man sich halt Instant, weil oh wunder, so würde das in Echt auch aussehen! Also wenn man sich mit der Macht wo ran ziehen würde, denn Oh wunder, im Luftleeren Raum flattert nichts + man platzt nicht, siehe die Flaggen der Amis auf dem Mond



"In echt" wäre sie bei der Explosion der Brücke und der anschließenden Dekompression gestorben wie alle anderen auch. Spätestens als sie wieder auf der Brücke war und die *Druckschleuse *zum Gang dahinter geöffnet wurde hätten alle dort ins All gesogen werden müssen, denn von einem athmosphärischen Schild ist keine Rede, auch wenn es so etwas bei Star Wars durchaus gibt.

Davon ab gibt es nirgends im Star Wars - Universum ein Beispiel dafür, dass man mit der Macht eine solch verheerende Explosion und das Vakuum des Alls überleben kann und schon gar nicht eine zwar macht-sensitive aber überhaupt nicht trainierte Person wie Leia. 

Die ganze Szene war abgrundtief lächerlich, von daher darf man sie auch so nennen. Nichts anderes meint "Leia Poppins".


----------



## HandsomeLoris (19. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn ich den Film noch nicht gesehen habe, kann ich Abrams absolut verstehen. Nach der Prequel-Trilogie fanden die Fans, George Lucas müsse weg von Star Wars. Episode 7 wurde (zu Recht) kritisiert, weil sie viel zu nahe am Original ist und dass man den Regiestuhl wieder George Lucas überlassen müsse. Dann kommt Episode 8 und wird kritisiert, weil sie wieder zu wenig nah am Original ist...
Wie will man dieses ständige hin und her ernst nehmen, geschweige denn darauf eingehen?


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Februar 2018)

@ Kashban
Der Film ist eben nicht für einfache Gemüter. Er ist möglicherweise der intelligenteste und anspruchvollste Star Wars Streifen überhaupt. Und der gewagteste weil mit Star Wars Klischees gebrochen wird.
Nur weil du die Charakterentwicklung von Finn nicht verstanden hast, heißt es nicht das es sie nicht gäbe. Nur weil du nicht verstanden hast wozu Canto Bight dient, heißt es nicht das der Nebenstrang sinnlos ist.
Über die Umsetzung lässt sich streiten. Aber die Behauptungen dies und das wären unnützes Beiwerk um einfache Gemüter mit Effekthascherei zu beglücken, ist einfach falsch.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Jede Fan-Fiction, die ich bisher gesehen/gelesen habe ist besser als dieses Gender-Machwerk.



alleine durch den Schwachsinn hast du dich schon disqualifiziert für jegliche weitere Diskussion zum Thema


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Die ganze Szene war abgrundtief lächerlich, von daher darf man sie auch so nennen. Nichts anderes meint "Leia Poppins".



Nicht Klugscheißen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, vorallem nicht Menschen die größere Klugscheißer sind
Brillianterweise können Menschen so ~-3-4 min im offenen Weltraum überleben, zumal es Leia auch sichtbar nicht gut geht danach
Nebenbei wird in der Thrawn Trilogie schon beschrieben das Jedis ihre Vitalfunktionen runterfahren können, auch wenn Luke da in seinem X-Flüger Cockpit war, hilft das schon sehr bei den Überlebenschancen

Es zeigt sich, das Lächerliche an der Szene ist nicht die Szene

Aber das ist wie bei Episode 3 wenn wer kommt und es Lächerlich findet das jemand am gebrochenen Herzen stirbt, was dummerweise nur sehr oft vorkommt . . .
Und als ob der Film nicht andere Probleme hätte


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> @ Kashban
> Der Film ist eben nicht für einfache Gemüter. Er ist möglicherweise der intelligenteste und anspruchvollste Star Wars Streifen überhaupt. Und der gewagteste weil mit Star Wars Klischees gebrochen wird.
> Nur weil du die Charakterentwicklung von Finn nicht verstanden hast, heißt es nicht das es sie nicht gäbe. Nur weil du nicht verstanden hast wozu Canto Bight dient, heißt es nicht das der Nebenstrang sinnlos ist.
> Über die Umsetzung lässt sich streiten. Aber die Behauptungen dies und das wären unnützes Beiwerk um einfache Gemüter mit Effekthascherei zu beglücken, ist einfach falsch.



Was ist denn der Sinn der Canto Bight-Storyline? Völlig aufrichtige Frage von meiner Seite; bisher habe ich einige Kritiker gelesen, die sie verteidigt haben, aber noch keine Erklärung gesehen, die mich überzeugt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Brillianterweise können Menschen so ~-3-4 min im offenen Weltraum überleben, zumal es Leia auch sichtbar nicht gut geht danach
> Nebenbei wird in der Thrawn Trilogie schon beschrieben das Jedis ihre Vitalfunktionen runterfahren können, auch wenn Luke da in seinem X-Flüger Cockpit war, hilft das schon sehr bei den Überlebenschancen



Mein Problem mit der Szene ist hauptsächlich die Inszenierung. Im Rahmen der Filme ist diese Machtfähigkeit und ihre Art des Gebrauchs neu; die Thrawn Trilogie kenne ich nicht und zum Verständnis der Filme sollte das auch nicht notwendig sein.
Ich habe kein Problem mit der Einführung neuer Machtfähigkeiten an sich, im Gegenteil macht das sogar Sinn. Aber im Kontext der Szene fand ich sah es schlicht nicht gut aus. Auch beim zweiten Schauen holt es mich eher aus dem Film raus und sorgt dafür, dass ich verdutzte Blicke mit meinen Nachbar austausche. Dass Leia die Macht benutzt finde ich gut, auf so was hatte ich mir auch erhofft. Aber ich finde man hätte einen besseren Weg finden können, ihre Fähigkeiten einzubauen. Es sieht für mich leider einfach nicht beeindruckend aus und wirkt irgendwie ungewollt komisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Sinn der Canto Bight-Storyline? Völlig aufrichtige Frage von meiner Seite; bisher habe ich einige Kritiker gelesen, die sie verteidigt haben, aber noch keine Erklärung gesehen, die mich überzeugt.



Sie wollten das Signal der Hyperraum-Ordung auf dem Mega-Sternzerstörer Supremacy ausschalten/deaktivieren, damit die Raadus im Hyperraum nicht mehr geordet werden kann. Also machte sich Finn und Rose auf den Weg zum Planeten Cantonica, um Maz "Bekannten" den Meistercodeknacker zu finden. In der Casinostadt Canto Bight fanden sie ihn wurden dann aber eingesperrt. Glücklicherweise in der selben Zelle wie ein anderer Codeknacker der sie zurückbrachte, DJ.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sie wollten das Signal der Hyperraum-Ordung auf dem Mega-Sternzerstörer Supremacy ausschalten/deaktivieren, damit die Raadus im Hyperraum nicht mehr geordet werden kann. Also machte sich Finn und Rose auf den Weg zum Planeten Cantonica, um Maz "Bekannten" den Meistercodeknacker zu finden. In der Casinostadt Canto Bight fanden sie ihn wurden dann aber eingesperrt. Glücklicherweise in der selben Zelle wie ein anderer Codeknacker der sie zurückbrachte, DJ.



Ja das ist die Handlung, die kenne ich 
Da ihre Mission allerdings scheitert hat sie keinerlei Wert für den Ausgang des Films. Ich sehe da auch keine nennenswerte Charakterweiterbildung, die nur durch diese Tour angestoßen wird.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit der Szene ist hauptsächlich die Inszenierung. Im Rahmen der Filme ist diese Machtfähigkeit und ihre Art des Gebrauchs neu; die Thrawn Trilogie kenne ich nicht und zum Verständnis der Filme sollte das auch nicht notwendig sein.
> Ich habe kein Problem mit der Einführung neuer Machtfähigkeiten an sich, im Gegenteil macht das sogar Sinn. Aber im Kontext der Szene fand ich sah es schlicht nicht gut aus. Auch beim zweiten Schauen holt es mich eher aus dem Film raus und sorgt dafür, dass ich verdutzte Blicke mit meinen Nachbar austausche. Dass Leia die Macht benutzt finde ich gut, auf so was hatte ich mir auch erhofft. Aber ich finde man hätte einen besseren Weg finden können, ihre Fähigkeiten einzubauen. Es sieht für mich leider einfach nicht beeindruckend aus und wirkt irgendwie ungewollt komisch.



nein, der Punkt mit der Macht ist nur deswegen angesprochen, weil behauptet wurde dass es keine Machtfähigkeit geben würde die da helfen würde
Und wenn man sich mal im Star Wars Universum umschaut: Es gibt sehr viele MacGuffin Machtfähigkeiten


----------



## suggysug (19. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Brillianterweise können Menschen so ~-3-4 min im offenen Weltraum überleben, zumal es Leia auch sichtbar nicht gut geht danach



Können sie das? Ohne schützende Athmosphäre ist der Weltraum ein seeeehr kalter Ort (etwa -270 Grad) und noch dazu ohne schützende Kleidung wären es etwa 3-4 Sekunden die man überlebt.

Aber mal ehrlich an alle, es ist Star Wars! Nicht alles sollte sich dort wissenschaftlich erklären lassen schon gar nicht die Macht.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2018)

naja, sie scheitert durch DJs Verat. Sie wären zwar eh entdeckt worden (BB-9E hat sie entdeckt und Phasma davon in Kenntnis versetzt) aber hätte DJ nicht veraten, dass die Raddus mehrere Shuttle zum Salzplaneten Crait evakuiert, wären diese nicht beschossen worden und erst durch Holdos Selbstmordkommando mit der Raddus (der Hyperraumsprung in Snokes Flaggschiff) diese entkommen konnten ohne weiteren Beschuss durch die Erste Ordnung.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Können sie das? Ohne schützende Athmosphäre ist der Weltraum ein seeeehr kälter Ort (etwa -270 Grad) und noch dazu ohne Schützende Kleidung wären etwa 3-4 Sekunden die man überlebt.



Grundproblem bei der weit verbreiteten Annahme ist aber dass der Weltraum überhaupt eine Temperatur hätte, eher hätte Leia das Problem mit der Überhitzung im Vakuum


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> naja, sie scheitert durch DJs Verat. Sie wären zwar eh entdeckt worden (BB-9E hat sie entdeckt und Phasma davon in Kenntnis versetzt) aber hätte DJ nicht veraten, dass die Raddus mehrere Shuttle zum Salzplaneten Crait evakuiert, wären diese nicht beschossen worden und erst durch Holdos Selbstmordkommando mit der Raddus (der Hyperraumsprung in Snokes Flaggschiff) diese entkommen konnten ohne weiteren Beschuss durch die Erste Ordnung.



Ok das heißt der einzige oberflächliche Sinn, den die Storyline hat, ist dass DJ in die Story integriert wird und Rose und Finn und somit die Flucht der Rebellion auffliegen lässt. Das ist ein sehr geringer Nutzen für eine so große Storyline, die so viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt 
Ich hab einige Kritiker gesehen, die den ganzen Handlungsstrang damit verteidigt haben, dass er die Thematik der Hoffnung weiterführt und außerdem Finn endgültig zum Anhänger der Rebellion macht. Letztere Entwicklung wäre imo dann allerdings auch nur komplett gewesen, wenn Finn sich wirklich hätte opfern können. Außerdem rechtfertigt, dass für mich immer noch nicht einen derart großen Subplot, der für mich weiterhin komplett fehl am Platz innerhalb des Films wirkt.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ok das heißt der einzige oberflächliche Sinn, den die Storyline hat, ist dass DJ in die Story integriert wird und Rose und Finn und somit die Flucht der Rebellion auffliegen lässt. Das ist ein sehr geringer Nutzen für eine so große Storyline, die so viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt
> Ich hab einige Kritiker gesehen, die den ganzen Handlungsstrang damit verteidigt haben, dass er die Thematik der Hoffnung weiterführt und außerdem Finn endgültig zum Anhänger der Rebellion macht. Letztere Entwicklung wäre imo dann allerdings auch nur komplett gewesen, wenn Finn sich wirklich hätte opfern können. Außerdem rechtfertigt, dass für mich immer noch nicht einen derart großen Subplot, der für mich weiterhin komplett fehl am Platz innerhalb des Films wirkt.



Vor allem wäre er komplett unnötig gewesen, wenn die Senatorin ihren Plan von Anfang an verraten hätte.


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Sinn der Canto Bight-Storyline? Völlig aufrichtige Frage von meiner Seite; bisher habe ich einige Kritiker gelesen, die sie verteidigt haben, aber noch keine Erklärung gesehen, die mich überzeugt.


Bei Canto Bright hat mich das ganze Setting erst einmal gestört. So eine Art wir-brauchen-iwas-mit-Cantina-Flair-und-damit-sich-die-Kostüm-Designer-austoben-können. Es wundert mich daher überhaupt nicht das du diese Frage stellst. Ich empfand Canto Bright auch erst einmal nur als Filler. Vieles klärt sich erst im Rewatch auf.

Canto Bright bringt Finns Charakterentwicklung voran. Er lernt das es mehr gibt als nur Gut und Böse. Das Gut und Böse nicht klar getrennt sind und er hinter die Kulissen blicken muss.
Die jeweiligen Schlüsselszenen sind die Aufklärung über den Waffenhandel an Order und Rebellen und über die sklavenähnlichen Lebensverhältnisse der Kinder hinter dem Glamour.

Wie gesagt die Umsetzung stört mich ziemlich. Erst wird was cantinaartiges reingepresst, dann fällt die Message über den Waffenhandel irgendwie vom Himmel, wirkt deplaziert und gezwungen, dann gibt es mit nem niedlichen Reittier was für die Kinderchen... das alles wirkte als würde man eine Liste abarbeiten und gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.
Mit dem Rewatch gefiel mir das immer noch nicht aber so konnte ich mich auf die Absichten dahinter konzentrieren. Und betrachtest du seine als sinnlos erscheinende Reise genauer, erkennst du das diese für Finns Charakterentwicklung gemacht wurde. Sinnlos soll sie im Endeffekt sein, weil der Zuschauer erwarten würde, dass sie bei der Sabotage Erfolg haben und der Film nun einmal mit Erwartungen bricht (was ich persönlich fantastisch finde).

Dennoch bleibt diese Umsetzung in meinen Augen recht dürftig (habe ich das schon erwähnt?) aber der Nebenstrang ist nicht so bedeutungslos wie einige glauben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Canto Bright bringt Finns Charakterentwicklung voran. Er lernt das es mehr gibt als nur Gut und Böse. Das Gut und Böse nicht klar getrennt sind und er hinter die Kulissen blicken muss.
> Die jeweiligen Schlüsselszenen sind die Aufklärung über den Waffenhandel an Order und Rebellen und über die sklavenähnlichen Lebensverhältnisse der Kinder hinter dem Glamour.
> 
> Wie gesagt die Umsetzung stört mich ziemlich. Erst wird was cantinaartiges reingepresst, dann fällt die Message über den Waffenhandel irgendwie vom Himmel, wirkt deplaziert und gezwungen, dann gibt es mit nem niedlichen Reittier was für die Kinderchen... das alles wirkte als würde man eine Liste abarbeiten und gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Ok dann siehst du den Hauptzweck in Finns Charakterentwicklung, etwas ähnliches hatte ich ja auch oberhalb schon erwähnt. Bestätigt wird diese Entwicklung dann ja auch durch die spätere Line: "You´re scum" (Phasma) "I´m rebel scum" (Finn)
Ich finde die Storyline dennoch deplatziert. Dass Finn eine Wandlung durchmachen muss ist klar, aber eine derart große Storyline finde ich dann doch etwas unpassend. Zumal die Message "Es gibt nicht nur Gut und Böse" dann einmal kurz auftaucht ohne weitere Auswirkungen zu haben, wie du auch schon sagst, für mich wirkt das undurchdacht hineingeworfen. 
Die Kindersklaven wirken für mich ebenfalls etwas zufällig reingeworfen und die Befreiung der "Pferde" ist dann auch etwas, dass geradeso aus den Prequels entsprungen sein könnte.
Zumal das Ende seiner Story, die Rettung durch Rose, imo nicht zu der Entwicklung passt. Das wirkt erneut nicht gut durchdacht und fehl am Platz. Tatsächlich wäre ich zufriedener mit seiner Story wenn er gestorben wäre, weil seine Geschichte dann einen passenden Klimax gehabt hätte, der sich seiner Entwicklung anschließt.

Bezüglich der Film bricht Erwartungen - das finde ich stellenweise auch gut, aber nicht so. Finns Entwicklung hätte imo wesentlich besser abgearbeitet werden können, die Canto Bight-Sequenz hakt an sehr vielen Stellen und hat für mich nicht nur beim ersten, sondern auch beim zweiten Kucken fehl am Platz gewirkt. Wenn der Hauptzweck sein soll, Finns Charakter zu entwickeln - wo ist dann die Szene, die uns die Lorbeeren dieser Entwicklung schenkt? Sein glücklicher 30 Sekunden Sieg über Phasma ist zu kurz und reines Glück und die einzige Szene in der er sich hätte hervorheben können, wird von Rose unterbrochen. Dazu kommt, dass Canto Bight als Ganzes dürftig inszeniert ist. Mit Cantina Abklatsch beschreibst du es ganz gut. 
Mit Erwartungen brechen ist etwas Gutes, wenn der Bruch logisch und durchdacht ist. Eine Storyline, die ins Nichts führt, bricht mit Erwartungen, dass ist aber nichts gutes. 

Dass Batman Superman nicht tötet, weil seine Mutter auch Martha heißt, hat auch mit Erwartungen gebrochen - bleibt dennoch scheiße


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2018)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Vor allem wäre er komplett unnötig gewesen, wenn die Senatorin ihren Plan von Anfang an verraten hätte.



Das lasse ich sogar noch durchgehen 
Die Senatorin kennt Poe nicht und weiß nur, dass er degradiert wurde, weil er hunderte von Leben durch seine Entscheidung in den Tod geschickt hat. 
Er verhält sich gerade im Kontext dieser Situation nicht positionsgemäß, sondern arrogant. Dass sie ihm also nicht ihren Masterplan verrät, finde ich nachvollziehbar 
Poe´s Entwicklung ist für mich einer der Aspekte des Films der funktioniert


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2018)

Phasma war sich ihrer Sache halt zu sicher, sie dachte Finn wäre in den Tod gestürzt, was dieser dann zum Überraschungsangriff nehmen konnte und dem "Chromeeimer" eine überziehen konnte ohne Gegenwehr. Bin gespannt ob Phasma wirklich dabei um kam oder wieder dem Tod ein Schnippchen schlug, denn dass sie Überlebenskünstler ist merkt man vor allem im Begleitwerk wie dem Comic um sie der die Lücke zwischen 7 und 8 schloss


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2018)

Der Sinn der Szene da ist aber auch um diese Seite der Galaxis zu zeigen und vorallem auch Roses Motiv und was sie an dem Platz nicht Leiden kann
Es ist also schon mehr wie Cloud City und nicht wie das Podrennen, das hat keinen Sinn gemacht

Immerhin will sich Finn nach der Szene in den Belagerungslaser stürzen und nicht mehr klammheimlich verduften

Im Zweifelsfall fast es dieses Video auch zusammen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27UVRDqiqak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## batesvsronin (19. Februar 2018)

"Jaaaa, endlich neue Star Wars-Filme!!!" .... "Buuuuuuh! Das ist nicht so wie ich es wollte!"


----------



## Orzhov (19. Februar 2018)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> "Jaaaa, endlich neue Star Wars-Filme!!!" .... "Buuuuuuh! Das ist nicht so wie ich es wollte!"



Jap. Vollkommen vermessen enttäuscht zu sein wenn etwas worauf man sich gefreut hat die eigenen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Jap. Vollkommen vermessen enttäuscht zu sein wenn etwas worauf man sich gefreut hat die eigenen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.



Ist es tatsächlich irgendwo. Ich denke, es ist irgendwo ein Reifungsprozess, vielleicht das berühmte "Erwachsenwerden". 
Früher hätte ich mich bestimmt auch noch wochen-, wenn nicht monatelang fürchterlich aufgeregt, heute, mit fast 40, bleibt es bei einem kurzen Achselzucken, "_Und wenn schon, war ja nur ein Film._"

Das war jetzt nur allgemein formuliert, mich hat der neue Star Wars weder besonders vom Hocker gerissen (Mark Hamill und Adam Driver fand ich sehr gut), noch enttäuscht. 
Wenn ich dagegen an "The Phantom Menace" zurückdenke, was habe ich mich damals über JarJar Binks echauffiert.


----------



## suggysug (19. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist es tatsächlich irgendwo. Ich denke, es ist irgendwo ein Reifungsprozess, vielleicht das berühmte "Erwachsenwerden".
> Früher hätte ich mich bestimmt auch noch wochen-, wenn nicht monatelang fürchterlich aufgeregt, heute, mit fast 40, bleibt es bei einem kurzen Achselzucken, "_Und wenn schon, war ja nur ein Film._"


Oder einfach ein anderes (überarbeitetes) Interessenmanagment.
Ich glaub nicht das es mit dem "Erwachsenwerden" zutun hat. Im Alter sind meistens andere Sachen wichtiger, trotzdem können sich (zum Beispiel) selbst die ältesten Fussballfans oder Intressierten (muss nicht zwingend Fan sein) über ein Fussballspiel ärgern .


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein anderes (überarbeitetes) Interessenmanagment.
> Ich glaub nicht das es mit dem "Erwachsenwerden" zutun hat. Im Alter sind meistens andere Sachen wichtiger, trotzdem können sich (zum Beispiel) selbst die ältesten Fussballfans über ein Fussballspiel ärgern .



Hm, keine Ahnung. Ich merke nur, dass ich mit zunehmendem Alter extrem ruhig und ausgeglichen werde. Ich rege mich gar nicht mehr auf, sondern reagiere nur noch sachlich-kühl, maximal vielleicht etwas zynisch.


----------



## Orzhov (19. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist es tatsächlich irgendwo. Ich denke, es ist irgendwo ein Reifungsprozess, vielleicht das berühmte "Erwachsenwerden".
> Früher hätte ich mich bestimmt auch noch wochen-, wenn nicht monatelang fürchterlich aufgeregt, heute, mit fast 40, bleibt es bei einem kurzen Achselzucken, "_Und wenn schon, war ja nur ein Film._"
> 
> Das war jetzt nur allgemein formuliert, mich hat der neue Star Wars weder besonders vom Hocker gerissen (Mark Hamill und Adam Driver fand ich sehr gut), noch enttäuscht.
> Wenn ich dagegen an "The Phantom Menace" zurückdenke, was habe ich mich damals über JarJar Binks echauffiert.



Verwechselst du gerade den Zustand des enttäuscht sein mit den Arten mit Enttäuschung umzugehen?

Dann wäre der Beitrag passender. Denn mal unabhängig vom Alter ist ein Reifemerkmal wie man mit welchem Grad der Enttäuschung umgeht. Das von dir erwähnte Schulterzucken wäre da ein gutes Beispiel, besonders wenn man im Vergleich dann noch Leute nimmt die an dem Film beteiligte Personen über soziale Medien bedrohen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Verwechselst du gerade den Zustand des enttäuscht sein mit den Arten mit Enttäuschung umzugehen?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich bin ja nicht einmal enttäuscht, geht auch gar nicht, weil ich im Gegenzug ja nicht einmal mehr eine besondere Vorfreude empfinde: 
"Ah ja, neuer SW-Film. Könnte man sich ja mal ansehen."


----------



## sukram89 (20. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nicht Klugscheißen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, vorallem nicht Menschen die größere Klugscheißer sind
> Brillianterweise können Menschen so ~-3-4 min im offenen Weltraum überleben,



Ist es nicht eher so, dass Menschen nicht mal eine Minute im Weltall überleben?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJTv7r33CjY
https://stellariumblog.com/2015/11/19/was-passiert-mit-meinem-korper-im-weltall/


----------



## Orzhov (20. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich bin ja nicht einmal enttäuscht, geht auch gar nicht, weil ich im Gegenzug ja nicht einmal mehr eine besondere Vorfreude empfinde:
> "Ah ja, neuer SW-Film. Könnte man sich ja mal ansehen."



Dann habe ich dich eindeutig anders verstanden. Mein Fehler. Wobei ich jemand bin für den Vorfreude noch immer irgendwie dazu gehört.


----------



## Feynmann (20. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht sollte J.J. Abrams mal Raumschiff Orion neu verfilmen.  Ein Bügeleisen als Schaltelement. Tolle Tänze im Starligth-Casino.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> alleine durch den Schwachsinn hast du dich schon disqualifiziert für jegliche weitere Diskussion zum Thema



Wenn man nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, kommt das Totschlagargument. Bravo.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Der Sinn der Szene da ist aber auch um diese Seite der Galaxis zu zeigen und vorallem auch Roses Motiv und was sie an dem Platz nicht Leiden kann
> Es ist also schon mehr wie Cloud City und nicht wie das Podrennen, das hat keinen Sinn gemacht
> 
> Immerhin will sich Finn nach der Szene in den Belagerungslaser stürzen und nicht mehr klammheimlich verduften
> ...



Hm, für einen völlig unwichtigen Charakter, der im weiteren Verlauf noch unsinnigere Entscheidungen trifft so viel Sendezeit? Überzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Phasma war sich ihrer Sache halt zu sicher, sie dachte Finn wäre in den Tod gestürzt, was dieser dann zum Überraschungsangriff nehmen konnte und dem "Chromeeimer" eine überziehen konnte ohne Gegenwehr. Bin gespannt ob Phasma wirklich dabei um kam oder wieder dem Tod ein Schnippchen schlug, denn dass sie Überlebenskünstler ist merkt man vor allem im Begleitwerk wie dem Comic um sie der die Lücke zwischen 7 und 8 schloss



Dass es da überhaupt eine Lücke gibt, obwohl nur wenige Stunden zwischen 7 und 8 liegen ist schon ein Witz für sich. Aber das passt ins Bild: Ep. 8 besteht fast nur aus Lücken.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das lasse ich sogar noch durchgehen
> Die Senatorin kennt Poe nicht und weiß nur, dass er degradiert wurde, weil er hunderte von Leben durch seine Entscheidung in den Tod geschickt hat.
> Er verhält sich gerade im Kontext dieser Situation nicht positionsgemäß, sondern arrogant. Dass sie ihm also nicht ihren Masterplan verrät, finde ich nachvollziehbar
> Poe´s Entwicklung ist für mich einer der Aspekte des Films der funktioniert



Hat er das? ich sehe da nur ein paar X-Wings und diese völlig unsinnigen Bomber, dafür hat er einen Dreadnought (!) der ersten Order zerstört. Den Schlagabtausch hat er definitiv für sich entschieden, selbst wenn er dabei drauf gegangen wäre. 

Dass der Dreadnought nicht mit einem einzelnen X-Wing fertig wird lasse ich mal unkommentiert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Hat er das? ich sehe da nur ein paar X-Wings und diese völlig unsinnigen Bomber, dafür hat er einen Dreadnought (!) der ersten Order zerstört. Den Schlagabtausch hat er definitiv für sich entschieden, selbst wenn er dabei drauf gegangen wäre.
> 
> Dass der Dreadnought nicht mit einem einzelnen X-Wing fertig wird lasse ich mal unkommentiert.



Ja bei dem Angriff gehen etliche Schiffe verloren, alle Bomber u.a. Deswegen degradiert Leia Poe ja auch direkt nach dem Angriff. Und bei dem Status, den die Resistance zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat, ist eben jedes verlorene Schiff zu viel.
Das ist wie gesagt einer der Punkte, die imo zu rechtfertigen sind. Klar hätte sie Poe von ihrem Plan erzählt, hätte die Reise nach Canto Bight nicht unternommen werden müssen, aber das weiß sie ja nicht. Aus ihrer Sicht ist es das richtige Poe nichts zu erzählen.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> @ Kashban
> Der Film ist eben nicht für einfache Gemüter. Er ist möglicherweise der intelligenteste und anspruchvollste Star Wars Streifen überhaupt. Und der gewagteste weil mit Star Wars Klischees gebrochen wird.
> Nur weil du die Charakterentwicklung von Finn nicht verstanden hast, heißt es nicht das es sie nicht gäbe. Nur weil du nicht verstanden hast wozu Canto Bight dient, heißt es nicht das der Nebenstrang sinnlos ist.
> Über die Umsetzung lässt sich streiten. Aber die Behauptungen dies und das wären unnützes Beiwerk um einfache Gemüter mit Effekthascherei zu beglücken, ist einfach falsch.



Du meinst das ironisch, oder? 

Tipp: Sieh Dir mal Filme an, die handwerklich und schriftstellerisch gut umgesetzt wurden und glaubwürdige Charaktere mit einer nachvollziehbaren Entwicklung aufweisen. Dazu gehören auch Ep 4-6, und selbst EP 1-3 kann damit aufwarten, bei allen Macken, die sie sonst haben. Ganz sicher aber nicht The Last Jedi, der nachweisbar und objektiv handwerklich schlecht ist, wenn man auch nur einen Hauch von Anspruch hat.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Hm, für einen völlig unwichtigen Charakter, der im weiteren Verlauf noch unsinnigere Entscheidungen trifft so viel Sendezeit? Überzeugt mich nicht.



in Anbetracht der anderen Aussagen wundert mich das eh nicht, ich meine wenn man schon so die Offensichtlichen Sachen übersieht kann man nichts anderes erwarten



sukram89 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass Menschen nicht mal eine Minute im Weltall überleben?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJTv7r33CjY
> https://stellariumblog.com/2015/11/19/was-passiert-mit-meinem-korper-im-weltall/



Das Problem ist halt eher: Es ist noch niemand ohne Raumanzug im Weltraum gewesen oder überhaupt im Offenen Vakuum und das Erzählte Zeit nicht mit der Erzählzeit zusammenhängt ist nun echt nichts neues
Alleine es gab das Unglück bei Sojus 11 bei dem sich ein Ventil der Kapsel in 168 geöffnet hat, da ist die Crew aber auch "nur" erstickt
Fakt ist halt: die Behauptung dass Weltraum=Instanttot bedeutet, ist halt Falsch


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Angriff gehen etliche Schiffe verloren, alle Bomber u.a. Deswegen degradiert Leia Poe ja auch direkt nach dem Angriff. Und bei dem Status, den die Resistance zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat, ist eben jedes verlorene Schiff zu viel.
> Das ist wie gesagt einer der Punkte, die imo zu rechtfertigen sind. Klar hätte sie Poe von ihrem Plan erzählt, hätte die Reise nach Canto Bight nicht unternommen werden müssen, aber das weiß sie ja nicht. Aus ihrer Sicht ist es das richtige Poe nichts zu erzählen.



Ja, und ihre Sicht ist falsch. Ein Vorgesetzter, der seinem Untergebenen ein wichtiges Detail oder soger den ganzen Plan vorenthält, mobbt ihn. Oder hat Angst vor Widerspruch, weil der Plan doch nicht so toll ist. Und gerade wenn er weiß, dass der Untergebene impulsiv ist, *muss* man ihn einweihen, weil absolut absehbar ist, dass er sonst selbst aktiv wird.

Guter Führungsstil ist das jedenfalls nicht und sie ist direkt verantwortlich dafür,  dass der grandiose Fluchtplan mit den Shuttles fehlschlägt (weil nur durch die Nebenmission die Erste Order davon erfährt) und noch mehr Menschen sterben, viel mehr als bei dem Angriff auf den Dreadnought. Und dann wartet sie ab, bis nur noch wenige Shuttles übrig sind bevor sie ihren FTL-Angriff startet. Noch mehr Menschenleben auf ihre Kosten. Weitere hat Rose auf dem Gewissen, als sie Finn daran hindert, die Kanone zu zerstören. 

Wenn dieser Film eins zeigt, dann ist es das Versagen von Frauen als Befehlshaberinnen und im Feld.


----------



## Kashban (20. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> in Anbetracht der anderen Aussagen wundert mich das eh nicht, ich meine wenn man schon so die Offensichtlichen Sachen übersieht kann man nichts anderes erwarten



Und die offensichtlichen Sachen wären?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Ja, und ihre Sicht ist falsch. Ein Vorgesetzter, der seinem Untergebenen ein wichtiges Detail oder soger den ganzen Plan vorenthält, mobbt ihn. Oder hat Angst vor Widerspruch, weil der Plan doch nicht so toll ist. Und gerade wenn er weiß, dass der Untergebene impulsiv ist, *muss* man ihn einweihen, weil absolut absehbar ist, dass er sonst selbst aktiv wird.
> 
> Guter Führungsstil ist das jedenfalls nicht und sie ist direkt verantwortlich dafür,  dass der grandiose Fluchtplan mit den Shuttles fehlschlägt (weil nur durch die Nebenmission die Erste Order davon erfährt) und noch mehr Menschen sterben, viel mehr als bei dem Angriff auf den Dreadnought. Und dann wartet sie ab, bis nur noch wenige Shuttles übrig sind bevor sie ihren FTL-Angriff startet. Noch mehr Menschenleben auf ihre Kosten. Weitere hat Rose auf dem Gewissen, als sie Finn daran hindert, die Kanone zu zerstören.



Ich denke nicht, dass sie damit rechnen konnte, dass Poe direkt eine Meuterei anzettelt. Abgesehen davon, nein, sie muss ihn nicht einweihen. Durch seine Degradierung ist er nicht mehr in der Position in den Plan eingeweiht zu werden und als Vorgesetzter musst du dich nicht zwangsläufig rechtfertigen. Abgesehen davon, dass er sie trotz Degradierung und ihrer höher gestellten Position arrogant behandelt und sich weiterhin wie eine Führungskraft verhält. 
Sie ist nicht verantwortlich für die Entdeckung der fliehenden Shuttles, weil sie nichts von der Nebenmission wissen kann. DJ verrät den Plan, in keinster Weise kann sie damit rechnen. 



> Wenn dieser Film eins zeigt, dann ist es das Versagen von Frauen als Befehlshaberinnen und im Feld.



Ähm was?  Poe versagt ebenfalls. Luke scheitert (nicht im Feld, aber in der Ausbildung). Finn und Rose scheitern beide. Auf Seiten der First order scheitern sowohl Kylo als auch Hux. 
Keine Ahnung wie du das jetzt nur auf Frauen beziehst. Ich denke wir stimmen überein, dass der Film einige Probleme hat, aber du siehst dass dann aus meiner Sicht doch etwas zu extrem  Und das Geschlecht hat für mich gar nichts damit zu tun


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Und die offensichtlichen Sachen wären?



das steht schon da, nochmal wird dir das nicht erklärt



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ähm was?  Poe versagt ebenfalls. Luke scheitert (nicht im Feld, aber in der Ausbildung). Finn und Rose scheitern beide. Auf Seiten der First order scheitern sowohl Kylo als auch Hux.
> Keine Ahnung wie du das jetzt nur auf Frauen beziehst. Ich denke wir stimmen überein, dass der Film einige Probleme hat, aber du siehst dass dann aus meiner Sicht doch etwas zu extrem  Und das Geschlecht hat für mich gar nichts damit zu tun



ich glaube das liegt, wenn man sich die anderes deutlichen Kommentare so ansieht, an misogynischen Tendenzen, ich meine, wenn man schon die Sorte Schlagwörter verwendet


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Dass der Dreadnought nicht mit einem einzelnen X-Wing fertig wird lasse ich mal unkommentiert.



Die Turbolaser sind nicht präzise genug für so einen kleinen Jäger wie Poes X-Wing oder Tallies A-Wing, darum ja die TIE-Fighter. Das Fliegerass Poe auch mit den TIEs leichtes Spiel hat, wurde Canady und seinem Schiff dann zum Verhängnis. War aber nur ein kurzer Sieg, denn kurze Zeit später zerstörte Kylo Ren mit seinem TIE-Silencer Poes schwarzen X-Wing und alle anderen Jäger des Widerstands, die im Hangar der Raddus waren. Andere Piloten die zuvor noch kräftig mitmischten kamen dabei ums Leben, so etwa Tallisan Lintra und ihre gesamte A-Wing Staffel.

Und Vizeadmiral Holdo hat ihr Vorhaben nicht verraten, um es nicht zu gefährten. Man sah ja wie Poe darauf reagierte, das sie die Shuttle betankte und die Raddus zu evakuieren. Poe wurde das erst bewusst, als er an Bord des Shuttle aufwachte und merkte das Holdo sie nicht verraten sondern gerettet hat (von DJs Verat an General Hux und die Erste Ordnung konnte sie nichts ahnen)


----------



## Taiwez (20. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das lasse ich sogar noch durchgehen
> Die Senatorin kennt Poe nicht und weiß nur, dass er degradiert wurde, weil er hunderte von Leben durch seine Entscheidung in den Tod geschickt hat.
> Er verhält sich gerade im Kontext dieser Situation nicht positionsgemäß, sondern arrogant. Dass sie ihm also nicht ihren Masterplan verrät, finde ich nachvollziehbar
> Poe´s Entwicklung ist für mich einer der Aspekte des Films der funktioniert



Grundsätzlich verstehe ich deinen Ansatz, andersherum kann ich so aber auch üb er die Senatorin behaupten, dass sie die anderen Besatzungsmitglieder von den 2 anderen Schiffen somit zum Tode verurteilt, weil sie auf Passivität beharrt. Warum nicht vorher alle einweihen, eines der Schiffe per Hyperraumsprung opfern, so wie sie es hinterher so oder so getan hat? Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob das der bessere Plan war, aus meinen Augen nicht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Finn und Rose heimlich auf den Planeten verschwinden, die Senatorin wusste also davon auch nichts.. erst als die Meuterei offensichtlich wurde. Wirklich, ich kann dir hier einfach in dem Belang nicht zustimmen, gebe dir aber Recht, das Poe noch am ehesten als Charakter glaubwürdig funktioniert hat.

Kann mir btw. jemand erklären, was diese lächerliche Szene von Rey in dem "schwarzen Loch" sollte? Worauf wollte man da hinaus? Das sie schnipsen kann? ich hab mich kaputtgelacht im Kino.. 

Und wie kommen Finn und Rose eigentlich von den ganzen AT-ATs weg? Ich mein, die liegen da gefühlt ne halbe Stunde lang rum, bevor Luke erscheint.. war die Szene so ergreifend für die erste Ordnung, dass sie aufhört zu schießen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2018)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich verstehe ich deinen Ansatz, andersherum kann ich so aber auch üb er die Senatorin behaupten, dass sie die anderen Besatzungsmitglieder von den 2 anderen Schiffen somit zum Tode verurteilt, weil sie auf Passivität beharrt. Warum nicht vorher alle einweihen, eines der Schiffe per Hyperraumsprung opfern, so wie sie es hinterher so oder so getan hat? Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob das der bessere Plan war, aus meinen Augen nicht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Finn und Rose heimlich auf den Planeten verschwinden, die Senatorin wusste also davon auch nichts.. erst als die Meuterei offensichtlich wurde. Wirklich, ich kann dir hier einfach in dem Belang nicht zustimmen, gebe dir aber Recht, das Poe noch am ehesten als Charakter glaubwürdig funktioniert hat.



Aber das ist ja noch einmal eine andere Diskussion  Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass ich es verständlich finde, dass sie Poe nichts von ihrem Plan erzählt hat. Die Qualität des Plans ist nochmal ein anderer Streitpunkt 
Direkt zu Beginn eines der Schiffe per Hyperraumsprung zu opfern wäre im Hinblick auf die letztendliche Situation sicherlich besser gewesen. Der Film hat allerdings diese Taktik ja eher als Lösung in allerletzte Sekunde präsentiert, also aus schierer Verzweiflung. Kamikaze ist für die Rebellen wahrscheinlich einfach nicht die allererste Taktik, zumindest würde ich das so erklären. War der Plan von ihr ideal? Mit Sicherheit nicht, da sind wir auf einer Seite 



> Kann mir btw. jemand erklären, was diese lächerliche Szene von Rey in dem "schwarzen Loch" sollte? Worauf wollte man da hinaus? Das sie schnipsen kann? ich hab mich kaputtgelacht im Kino..



Für mich war das eine symbolische Halluzination, die das Schicksal ihrer Eltern vorausdeutet. Sie hat eben wirklich nur sich selbst, niemanden sonst. Deswegen die vielen "Spiegelungen" von ihr selbst. Störend fand ich diese Szene nicht, besonders beeindruckt hat sie mich allerdings auch nicht.



> Und wie kommen Finn und Rose eigentlich von den ganzen AT-ATs weg? Ich mein, die liegen da gefühlt ne halbe Stunde lang rum, bevor Luke erscheint.. war die Szene so ergreifend für die erste Ordnung, dass sie aufhört zu schießen?



Das ergibt tatsächlich kaum Sinn. Man könnte höchstens argumentieren, dass die First Order den Absturz der beiden gesehen hat und nicht mehr weiter nach den beiden geschaut hat. Aber selbst dann hätten die beiden sehr, sehr weit zu laufen und das sie dabei niemand sieht ist wieder irgendwie ein wenig sehr glücklich. War in meinen Augen gar nicht gut gelöst.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2018)

gut das mit Finn und Rose bei den Sky-Speeder Wracks ist nict so einfach, aber die Map in SW*:*BF2 hat unterirdische Gänge unter der Salzebene, die bis kurz vor das Basistor führen, wäre ne Möglichkeit dass sie die genutzt haben. 
Kylo war ja total fixiert auf den Marsch zur Basis ("Vorrücken, keine Gefangenen, keine Gnade"), da haben die riesigen AT-M6 und die kleineren AT-ATs wohl diese "Ameisen" ignoriert, sie waren ja eh keine Bedrohung mehr für die Kampfläufer oder gar den Super-Laser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2018)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Kann mir btw. jemand erklären, was diese lächerliche Szene von Rey in dem "schwarzen Loch" sollte? Worauf wollte man da hinaus? Das sie schnipsen kann? ich hab mich kaputtgelacht im Kino..


Weniger lachen, mehr nachdenken, Lümmel!  

War eigentlich selbsterklärend: 
Die Bilder symbolisierten dass sie allein ist, dass niemand irgendwo dort draußen ist der auf sie wartet. Dass ihre Suche nach ihren Eltern nie zu einem Ziel geführt hätte. SIE ist ihre eigene Zukunft.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2018)

das Loch am Strand ist einfach ein Ort der Dunklen Seite der Macht, wie die Höhle auf Dagobah und von denen gab es immer mal wieder welche in der Galaxis


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2018)

ist auch wichtig für das Gleichgewicht der Macht, sagt Luke ja sogar zu Rey in der einen Lektion "Gleichgewicht. Machterfülltes Licht, machterfüllte Dunkelheit."


----------



## Taiwez (20. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weniger lachen, mehr nachdenken, Lümmel!
> 
> War eigentlich selbsterklärend:
> Die Bilder symbolisierten dass sie allein ist, dass niemand irgendwo dort draußen ist der auf sie wartet. Dass ihre Suche nach ihren Eltern nie zu einem Ziel geführt hätte. SIE ist ihre eigene Zukunft.
> ...



ich steh dazu, ich fand die Szene einfach nur peinlich und null aussagekräftig. Woran erkennt man da jetzt die dunkle Seite der Macht? Dadurch, das sie alleine ist? Nein, so eindeutig habe ich das nicht empfunden. Und eine wirkliche Auswirkung hatte die Szene ja auch nicht, die Auflösung hat ja sowieso erst Kylo Ren geliefert.


----------



## MrFob (20. Februar 2018)

Hm, ich fand Ep8 sehr unterhaltsam. Mehr erwarte ich von einem SW Film eigentlich auch nicht als ordentliches Popcorn Kino mit abgedrehten Kreaturen, tollen Schauplaetzen ein bisschen Humor und viel Action. Das habe ich definitiv bekommen und damit war der Film fuer mich ok. Beeindrickt, wie z.B. ein Rogue One, der SW mal wieder einen anderen Anstrich gegeben hat hat mich Ep8 zwar auch nicht, aber ich denke, so etwas wollten sie mit der neuen Trilogie auch nicht und wie gesagt, ok war er.
Ein bisschen zu lang war er mir, da viel Inhalt drin war, der so nicht wirklich einen Zweck erfuellt hat 9zumindest aus meiner Sicht) sondern wohl eher "es ist Star Wars, da brauchen wir sowas noch" in seiner Entstehungsgeschichte hatte (z.B. das ganze Segment auf der Kasino-Welt).
Ausserdem war der Film zeitweise ziemlich skurril, etwas mehr noch, als man es von SW gewohnt ist. Meine absolte Lieblingsszene war aj, als Luke die blaue Milch quasi direkt vom Euter der Weltraumkuh trinkt. Da hab ich mich dann doch zu meinem Kumpel im Kino umgedreht und wir haben uns ein "Was geht denn ejtzt ab?" zugemurmelt. 
Eine Sache, die mir beim anschauen aber immer wieder aufgefallen war, vor allem in Luke's Szenen war folgendes: Luke's Dilemma mit der Macht haben wir schon mal fast genauso in einer Star Wars Geschichte gesehen und zwar in KotOR 2. Nur dass Obsidian's Videospiel sehr viel differenzierter an die Sache ran gegangen war, als Ep8, mMn. Klar, KotOR2 hatte um die 30 Stunden Zeit fuer seine Story, nicht nur 2. Trotzdem, wenn ich die Dialoge vergleiche komme ich nicht um den Schluss herrum, dass bei Obsidian die talentierteren Autoren am Werk waren. 

Wie dem auch sei, wenn Abrams sich mit dem Ignorieren von Kritik nur auf den typischen Gender-Quatsch bezieht, dann gebe ich ihm gerne recht, das sollte man wirklich einfach ignorieren. Aber generell sollte man sich mMn Kritik - gerade wenn sie dann doch mal ausfuehrlicher als in einem Tweet geaeussert wird - ernst nehmen und sich immer ueberlegen, was man in Zukunft vielleicht besser machen koennte. Egal worum es geht.


----------



## Jakkelien (21. Februar 2018)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Kann mir btw. jemand erklären, was diese lächerliche Szene von Rey in dem "schwarzen Loch" sollte? Worauf wollte man da hinaus? Das sie schnipsen kann? ich hab mich kaputtgelacht im Kino..


Eine tiefere Bedeutung sehe ich dort auch nicht aber optisch war es sehr eindrucksvoll.
Es ist eine Szene die hängen bleibt. Um so etwas mal sehen zu können, gibt es Filme. Die Kristallfüchse sind ja auch nur Eye-Candy und eine Herrausforderung ans Filmteam.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> ...wie z.B. ein Rogue One, der SW mal wieder einen anderen Anstrich gegeben hat hat mich Ep9 zwar auch nicht, aber ich denke, ...



Du hast Ep9 schon gesehen?  Wo???


----------



## Kashban (21. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sie damit rechnen konnte, dass Poe direkt eine Meuterei anzettelt. Abgesehen davon, nein, sie muss ihn nicht einweihen. Durch seine Degradierung ist er nicht mehr in der Position in den Plan eingeweiht zu werden und als Vorgesetzter musst du dich nicht zwangsläufig rechtfertigen. Abgesehen davon, dass er sie trotz Degradierung und ihrer höher gestellten Position arrogant behandelt und sich weiterhin wie eine Führungskraft verhält.
> Sie ist nicht verantwortlich für die Entdeckung der fliehenden Shuttles, weil sie nichts von der Nebenmission wissen kann. DJ verrät den Plan, in keinster Weise kann sie damit rechnen.
> 
> Ähm was?  Poe versagt ebenfalls. Luke scheitert (nicht im Feld, aber in der Ausbildung). Finn und Rose scheitern beide. Auf Seiten der First order scheitern sowohl Kylo als auch Hux.
> Keine Ahnung wie du das jetzt nur auf Frauen beziehst. Ich denke wir stimmen überein, dass der Film einige Probleme hat, aber du siehst dass dann aus meiner Sicht doch etwas zu extrem  Und das Geschlecht hat für mich gar nichts damit zu tun



Poe war immer noch der ranghöchste Fliegeroffizier und nach wie vor Befehlshaber der Jägerstaffeln. Er versagt auch nicht, sondern zerstört einen Dreadnought zum Preis von ein paar Jägern und Bombern. Die Bomber hätten auch nicht alle drauf gehen müssen, wären es Y-Wings oder B-Wings gewesen und nicht diese völlig bescheuerten Selbstmordgeräte, die nicht mal eine Salve Tie-Fighter-Feuer aushalten und sich mit dem Bombenabwurf selbst zerstören. Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Tausch... wie viel Personal hat so ein Dreadnought? Wie viele Jäger- und Bomberstaffeln sowie Bodenfahrzeuge hat der an Bord? 

Aus seiner Sicht und mit seinem Informationsstand hatte er jeden Grund, Vizeadmiral Holdo abzusetzen, die keinen erkennbaren Plan hatte und durch ihre Untätigkeit die Vernichtung aller riskierte. 

Finn scheitert, weil Rose (eine Frau!) ihn daran hindert, die Kanone zu zerstören. Und das mit einer Begründung, die völlig hirnrissig ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es physikalisch völlig unmöglich ist, dass sie ihn im 90-Grad-Winkel trifft wenn man voraussetzt, dass ihr Fahrzeug nicht schneller ist als seins und er mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit flog. Wovon man ausgehen kann, schließlich musste er so schnell wie möglich die Kanone zerstören, weil die schon feuerte. 

Hux ist im Vergleich zu Ep 7 nur noch eine Witzfigur und scheitert, weil Kathleen Johnson keine erfolgreichen Männer in ihren Filmen duldet. Das gleicht gilt für Luke. Kylo ist womit gescheitert? Er ist doch nun der alleinige Anführer der ersten Ordnung. Er ist ein kindischer und oft entscheidungsunfähiger Charakter weil? Kathleen Johnson.

Wie gesagt, außer mit Poe Dameron kann ich mich mit keinem Charakter identifizieren, weil sie alle einen hohen Mindestgrad an Lächerlichkeit oder Unglaubwürdigkeit aufweisen. Popcorn-Kino ohne Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Kashban (21. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gut das mit Finn und Rose bei den Sky-Speeder Wracks ist nict so einfach, aber die Map in SW*:*BF2 hat unterirdische Gänge unter der Salzebene, die bis kurz vor das Basistor führen, wäre ne Möglichkeit dass sie die genutzt haben.
> Kylo war ja total fixiert auf den Marsch zur Basis ("Vorrücken, keine Gefangenen, keine Gnade"), da haben die riesigen AT-M6 und die kleineren AT-ATs wohl diese "Ameisen" ignoriert, sie waren ja eh keine Bedrohung mehr für die Kampfläufer oder gar den Super-Laser.



Und diese wilden Vermutungen sind jetzt keine "Fan Fiction"? 

Ehrlich, wenn ich mir solche Logiklöcher selbst stopfen muss, spricht das allein schon Bände über die Qualität der Handlung und ihrer Schreiber.


----------



## Kashban (21. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Turbolaser sind nicht präzise genug für so einen kleinen Jäger wie Poes X-Wing oder Tallies A-Wing, darum ja die TIE-Fighter. Das Fliegerass Poe auch mit den TIEs leichtes Spiel hat, wurde Canady und seinem Schiff dann zum Verhängnis. War aber nur ein kurzer Sieg, denn kurze Zeit später zerstörte Kylo Ren mit seinem TIE-Silencer Poes schwarzen X-Wing und alle anderen Jäger des Widerstands, die im Hangar der Raddus waren. Andere Piloten die zuvor noch kräftig mitmischten kamen dabei ums Leben, so etwa Tallisan Lintra und ihre gesamte A-Wing Staffel.
> 
> Und Vizeadmiral Holdo hat ihr Vorhaben nicht verraten, um es nicht zu gefährten. Man sah ja wie Poe darauf reagierte, das sie die Shuttle betankte und die Raddus zu evakuieren. Poe wurde das erst bewusst, als er an Bord des Shuttle aufwachte und merkte das Holdo sie nicht verraten sondern gerettet hat (von DJs Verat an General Hux und die Erste Ordnung konnte sie nichts ahnen)



Hm, also so ein Dreadnought hat keine oder zu schwache Schilde, um Laserfeuer eines X-Wings aufzuhalten. Die Turbolaser sind auch nicht weiter geschützt oder gepanzert und platzen nach einem Treffer. Und es gibt nur sehr wenige davon. Und es gab keine Tie Fighter als Abschirmung vor dem Dreadnought um so einen Stunt zu verhindern. Ich schließe daraus, dass die erste Ordnung militätisch inkompetent ist und miserable Schiffsdesigner hat. Warum sind die noch mal so mächtig?

Desweiteren stelle ich fest, dass nach Deiner Aussage die meisten Rebellenschiffe und -Piloten nicht bei Poes Angriff auf den Dreadnought vernichtet wurden sondern beim Gegenangriff von Kylo. Wo Poe da einen Fehler gemacht hat? Vielleicht hätte er die überlichtschnellen Jäger als Eskorte draußen halten sollen statt sie für den Sprung alle in den Hangar zu parken, der dann so leicht und schnell zu zerstören ist. Oder wenigstens eine Staffel alarmbereit halten. 

Was Holdo angeht: Zum einen hätte es nie die Möglichkeit des Verrats von DJ gegeben wenn Finn und Rose nicht auf diese Mission gegangen wären. Dass sie auf diese Mission gegangen sind ist eine direkte Folge davon, dass Holdo ihren Plan nicht verraten hat, also ja, sie ist für die weitere Entwicklung verantwortlich.


----------



## Kashban (21. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Sinn der Canto Bight-Storyline? Völlig aufrichtige Frage von meiner Seite; bisher habe ich einige Kritiker gelesen, die sie verteidigt haben, aber noch keine Erklärung gesehen, die mich überzeugt.



Für mich ist diese Storyline eine sehr plumpe Art der Gesellschaftskritik und ein Versuch, über die sehr simple Handlung aus Versatzstücken von EP 5 und 6 hinwegzutäuschen. Sie bringt weder die Handlung noch die Charaktere in irgendeiner Weise weiter. 

Gründe, die für diese Storyline sprechen fallen mir absolut keine ein, außer um der ersten Ordnung zu verraten, was der wirkliche Plan ist mit Crate ist. Das hätte man aber auch weitaus einfacher haben können.


----------



## Kashban (21. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube das liegt, wenn man sich die anderes deutlichen Kommentare so ansieht, an misogynischen Tendenzen, ich meine, wenn man schon die Sorte Schlagwörter verwendet



Ah, auf das Fehlen von Argumenten folgt nun ein persönlicher Angriff, verschleiert mit Fremdwörtern um dem eigenen Intellekt zu schmeicheln. 

Ich antworte sachlich: Beispiele für starke Frauen im Star Wars-Universum gibt es reichlich, allen voran Leia Organa, spätere Solo. Sie bestehen locker (!) gegen starke männliche Persönlichkeiten, ohne dass diese zu jammernden Waschlappen umgeschrieben werden und behalten dabei ihre weibliche Seite bei.

Wie ich schon sagte: Wenn Frauen nur dann stark sein können, weil die Männer schwach sind, läuft was falsch in der Gleichberechtigung. 

Die "starken" Frauen in EP 8 haben keine starken Männer als Sparringspartner. Und versagen ganz ohne Zutun dieser. Sind also auch nur Menschen (sic!).


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Poe war immer noch der ranghöchste Fliegeroffizier und nach wie vor Befehlshaber der Jägerstaffeln. Er versagt auch nicht, sondern zerstört einen Dreadnought zum Preis von ein paar Jägern und Bombern. Die Bomber hätten auch nicht alle drauf gehen müssen, wären es Y-Wings oder B-Wings gewesen und nicht diese völlig bescheuerten Selbstmordgeräte, die nicht mal eine Salve Tie-Fighter-Feuer aushalten und sich mit dem Bombenabwurf selbst zerstören. Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Tausch... wie viel Personal hat so ein Dreadnought? Wie viele Jäger- und Bomberstaffeln sowie Bodenfahrzeuge hat der an Bord?



Nö, das ist sogar ein richtiger dummer Tausch. Der Unterschied ist nämlich, dass die Resistance kaum noch Schiffe zur Verfügung hat und einen riesigen Teil ihrer Flotte bei dem Angriff verliert. Klar verliert die First Order mehr Material und Leute, aber da sie noch viel mehr Schiffe und Truppen in der Hinterhand haben, bringt der Angriff die Resistance in eine noch schlechtere Position. Deswegen ist die Degradierung von Poe auch gerechtfertigt; er hat nicht weit genug gedacht. 
Poe erkennt seine Fehler ja übrigens im Verlauf des Films selber an; spätestens als Leia wieder wach ist und die Evakuierung beginnt. Du argumentierst also auch ein wenig gegen den Charakter selbst hier, bzw scheinst die Entwicklung seines Charakters nicht so ganz zu verstehen. Mit seiner Entwicklung nicht einverstanden zu sein ist das eine, aber sein hitzköpfige Art, die ihn in Probleme bringt und sein späteres, besseres Erfüllen einer Führungsposition zeichnet der Film durchaus verständlich und ausführlich.



> Finn scheitert, weil Rose (eine Frau!) ihn daran hindert, die Kanone zu zerstören. Und das mit einer Begründung, die völlig hirnrissig ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es physikalisch völlig unmöglich ist, dass sie ihn im 90-Grad-Winkel trifft wenn man voraussetzt, dass ihr Fahrzeug nicht schneller ist als seins und er mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit flog. Wovon man ausgehen kann, schließlich musste er so schnell wie möglich die Kanone zerstören, weil die schon feuerte.



Ich mag die Szene auch gar nicht, deswegen würde ich da nicht mal dagegen argumentieren. Nur warum du hervorhebst, dass Rose eine Frau ist, finde ich wieder irgendwie daneben. Das sollte bei der Diskussion gar keine Rolle spielen.



> Hux ist im Vergleich zu Ep 7 nur noch eine Witzfigur und scheitert, weil Kathleen Johnson keine erfolgreichen Männer in ihren Filmen duldet. Das gleicht gilt für Luke. Kylo ist womit gescheitert? Er ist doch nun der alleinige Anführer der ersten Ordnung. Er ist ein kindischer und oft entscheidungsunfähiger Charakter weil? Kathleen Johnson.



Luke ist im Endeffekt erfolgreich. Poe ist in Ep. 7 auch erfolgreich. Dass Kathleen *Kennedy *keine erfolgreichen Männer duldet ist wirklich Schwachsinn, sry. Und dass Kylo so ist wie er ist, weil Kennedy Männer in einem negativen Licht zeigen will, ist noch größerer Schwachsinn. Hier driftest du echt in einen Bereich ab, den du argumentativ null verteidigen kannst. 
Deine Art von Kritik ist die, die Abrams wirklich nicht ernst nehmen sollte. Da hat Enisra mit misogynischen Tendenzen schon nicht unrecht.


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du hast Ep9 schon gesehen?  Wo???



Verdammt, kaum ist Honigpumpe nicht mehr da, schon setzt die Schludrigkeit ein. 

Hab's korrigiert, danke.


----------



## Kashban (22. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nö, das ist sogar ein richtiger dummer Tausch. Der Unterschied ist nämlich, dass die Resistance kaum noch Schiffe zur Verfügung hat und einen riesigen Teil ihrer Flotte bei dem Angriff verliert. Klar verliert die First Order mehr Material und Leute, aber da sie noch viel mehr Schiffe und Truppen in der Hinterhand haben, bringt der Angriff die Resistance in eine noch schlechtere Position. Deswegen ist die Degradierung von Poe auch gerechtfertigt; er hat nicht weit genug gedacht.
> Poe erkennt seine Fehler ja übrigens im Verlauf des Films selber an; spätestens als Leia wieder wach ist und die Evakuierung beginnt. Du argumentierst also auch ein wenig gegen den Charakter selbst hier, bzw scheinst die Entwicklung seines Charakters nicht so ganz zu verstehen. Mit seiner Entwicklung nicht einverstanden zu sein ist das eine, aber sein hitzköpfige Art, die ihn in Probleme bringt und sein späteres, besseres Erfüllen einer Führungsposition zeichnet der Film durchaus verständlich und ausführlich.
> 
> Ich mag die Szene auch gar nicht, deswegen würde ich da nicht mal dagegen argumentieren. Nur warum du hervorhebst, dass Rose eine Frau ist, finde ich wieder irgendwie daneben. Das sollte bei der Diskussion gar keine Rolle spielen.
> ...



Unsinn. Frauen werden in dem Film durchweg auf einen Sockel gehoben während die Männer allesamt klein und dumm gemacht werden, Poe und Kylo inklusive. Wer darf sich heldenhaft opfern? Allein die Frauen. Männern wird das durchweg verwehrt. Lukes Tod am Ende war Blödsinn, Snoke ist ja durch die Spielereien mit der Macht-Projektion auch nicht gestorben.

Was den Tausch Dreadnough gegen ein paar Jäger und Bomber angeht: Dieser Dreadnought war eine große Bedrohung für die gesamte Rebellenflotte und hätte sie locker ausgeknipst, wäre er in Reichweite gekommen. Von daher ist der Einsatz von ein paar kleineren Schiffen absolut gerechtfertigt. Poe hat damit die Rebellen das erste Mal gerettet.


----------



## Wutruus (24. Februar 2018)

Hm... Also dass er die Kritik an Episode 8 nicht ernst nehmen kann und daher auch nich ernst nimmt, lässt mich Schlimmes, sehr Schlimmes, für Episode 9 befürchten.

Ich könnte jetzt eine Menge Gründe aufzählen, aber um diese Uhrzeit bin ich noch nicht wirklich wach genug und nachher würde ich es vergessen^^

Aber jedem, der die Kritik ebenfalls nicht ernst nehmen kann oder gar ungerechtfertigt findet, möchte ich folgendes Kritikvideo auf Youtube nahelegen, welches entsprechend massive Spoiler enthält: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D81f1M7IwSg

Ich finde, diese Kritik trifft den Kern der Sache ziemlich gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Lukes Tod am Ende war Blödsinn, Snoke ist ja durch die Spielereien mit der Macht-Projektion auch nicht gestorben.



Lukes Tod war kein Blödsinn. Luke wollte auf der Insel sterben, das sagte er zu Rey, also hatte er selbst nix zu verlieren, also konnte er die ganze Macht aufbringen die er zur Verfügung hatte um seinen Neffen auf Crait zu stellen und damit den restlichen Haufen des Widerstands, der die Flucht von der Supremacy überlebt hat und auf dem Salzplaneten sich in die uralte Ex-Rebellenbasis einnistete, retten. Kylo Ren und Hux Armee war abgelenkt durch Lukes unerwartetes auftauchen, so dass Chewie und Rey die Evakuierung durch den Millenium Falken vornehmen konnte.

Und Snoke hatte nie (im Film) die Machtprojektion angewant, wenn er sie überhaupt berherrscht haben sollte. Das einzige was er machte, war quasi eine kleine zu generieren zwischen Rey und Ben, um diese zu manipulieren. Sein Schüler wusste nichts davon dass das nicht seine eigene Fähigkeit war, sich mit Rey auf dieser Ebene der Macht zu verbinden. Da er sie nie selbst genutzt hat, konnte er daran auch nicht sterben. Dass er durch Kylos Schwert getötet wurde, oblag seiner Überheblichkeit und seiner Meinung, dass Kylo wie ein Hund wäre, der dem Herrchen aufs Wort hört, leider hatte dieser Hund aber Tollwut, symbolisch gesprochen.


----------



## Maiernator (26. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Lukes Tod war kein Blödsinn. Luke wollte auf der Insel sterben, das sagte er zu Rey, also hatte er selbst nix zu verlieren, also konnte er die ganze Macht aufbringen die er zur Verfügung hatte um seinen Neffen auf Crait zu stellen und damit den restlichen Haufen des Widerstands, der die Flucht von der Supremacy überlebt hat und auf dem Salzplaneten sich in die uralte Ex-Rebellenbasis einnistete, retten. Kylo Ren und Hux Armee war abgelenkt durch Lukes unerwartetes auftauchen, so dass Chewie und Rey die Evakuierung durch den Millenium Falken vornehmen konnte.
> 
> Und Snoke hatte nie (im Film) die Machtprojektion angewant, wenn er sie überhaupt berherrscht haben sollte. Das einzige was er machte, war quasi eine kleine zu generieren zwischen Rey und Ben, um diese zu manipulieren. Sein Schüler wusste nichts davon dass das nicht seine eigene Fähigkeit war, sich mit Rey auf dieser Ebene der Macht zu verbinden. Da er sie nie selbst genutzt hat, konnte er daran auch nicht sterben. Dass er durch Kylos Schwert getötet wurde, oblag seiner Überheblichkeit und seiner Meinung, dass Kylo wie ein Hund wäre, der dem Herrchen aufs Wort hört, leider hatte dieser Hund aber Tollwut, symbolisch gesprochen.


Fande das sogar die mit Abstand stärkste Szene in einem Blockbuster der letzen Jahre, visuell unglaublich stark (Mark Hamill in jünger sieht einfach so echt aus das es fast unheimlich ist) und wie Luke entkräftet langsam verschwindet ist sehr bewegend.
Leider ist das ein Hauptproblem des Film, man hat verdammt starke und bewegende Momente und dann wieder sowas wie den Mutterwitze am Anfang oder den komischen CGI Cringe auf dem Casino Planeten,  Niveau Limbo eben. Gerade deshalb sind die teils übertrieben hohen Bewertungen der Kritiker nicht zu verstehen.


----------

